# New jersey winemakers talk



## Billpizzaiolo

Calling all Garden State Winemakers to share local winemaking & grape growing issues and hints. I've been making wine for many years, learned from in-laws and grandfather. I have used fresh squeezed grape and whole grapes from Corrado's with varying results. My last few years have yielded much better results than before. I have used glass carboys and plastic vessels. I like them both for different reasons. 
Perhaps we can keep the local conversation going as well as join in the other forums. 
Bill


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

*Go Garden State Go*

Last year (2014) my wife gave me a gift, Summer Session at https://www.sce.cornell.edu/ps/cuvee/index.php It was great. I learned a great deal about blending and my team made one of the best blends. We also learned a lot from the local Finger Lakes Growers. It was a fantastic course. Fourteen tastings before lunch most days and then we had to identify the flavors and tastes of the wines. We also had sessions in their new lab. The school is connected to Castel Banfi in Italy.

I got the red wine making down pat. Have to learn more about the whites. NYS has so many good whites mostly German in origin, Rieslings, etc. My wife's favorites come from Veneto Region in Italy not those dolce types but the stoney, dry, brut types like Pinot Grigio, etc. I want to make some for her. I think the trick is minimum skin time, zero air contact, and good lab work to maintain the chemistry profile. Easy to say but hard to do. Sooner or later I will get there. 
My grandfather made rough grappa and loved Barbera wines my wife's grandfather made Alicante/Zinfandel blend and aquada and sold lots of it in NYC around E 110th St. That is why i now make a blend of Barbera and Zinfandel (old vine) from California grape mostly.


----------



## JohnT

Are you going to enter the Corrado's winemaking competition?


----------



## joeswine

Going to send my ports if I get the time


----------



## joeswine

*New wine talks*

This could be the start of a great thread ,who else is in new jersey making and in competition.


----------



## Morris

*Winemaking*

So far not too many of us responding. Looking forward to a discussion about the wines and opportunity to meet in the future. Also, any good videos on Youtube?

regards


----------



## Runningwolf

Billpizzaiolo said:


> Last year (2014) my wife gave me a gift, Summer Session at https://www.sce.cornell.edu/ps/cuvee/index.php It was great. I learned a great deal about blending and my team made one of the best blends. We also learned a lot from the local Finger Lakes Growers. It was a fantastic course. Fourteen tastings before lunch most days and then we had to identify the flavors and tastes of the wines. We also had sessions in their new lab. The school is connected to Castel Banfi in Italy.



We were just talking about this course today at work. It is a very well respected workshop. Unfortunately Cornell lost a great man over the holidays that ran the lab. I talked to Ben
many times about wines I sent to him for testing.


----------



## grapeman

Mr. Gavitt will be missed by many winemakers around NY State, the bordering states, country and world.


----------



## JohnT

*Heads up*

FYI, 

Corrado's is having a sale. Two 6 gallon juice buckets for $100.00. This is for white wine only. 

Seems like a great price.


----------



## Morris

*Grapes*

As there is a wide price selection of grapes, from which vineyard do you choose?


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

JohnT said:


> FYI,
> 
> Corrado's is having a sale. Two 6 gallon juice buckets for $100.00. This is for white wine only.
> 
> Seems like a great price.



Do they say what kind of white grapes or is it a mix of everything they had left over?


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

Morris said:


> So far not too many of us responding. Looking forward to a discussion about the wines and opportunity to meet in the future. Also, any good videos on Youtube?
> 
> regards



I liked yours why don't you post a link so everyone can see your presentation?


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

JohnT said:


> Are you going to enter the Corrado's winemaking competition?



I did a few years ago. The dinner they have when they announce is a fantastic food and wine orgy. Like a really great Italian wedding. I am not sure if we are going this year.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

Did you guys see this: What's your booze nationality? http://bbc.in/1uWK4dP


----------



## JohnT

Billpizzaiolo said:


> Do they say what kind of white grapes or is it a mix of everything they had left over?


 
It is not a mix of different grapes (if that is what you mean). I know that they have sav blanc, chardonnay, and other varietals to choose from. might be worth checking out.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

JohnT said:


> It is not a mix of different grapes (if that is what you mean). I know that they have sav blanc, chardonnay, and other varietals to choose from. might be worth checking out.



I just called Corrado's. I will be going up there to check out the Chenin Blanc and plan to use Lalvin BA-11 or K1-V1116 to make a dry white for my DW. I have a couple of those 7gal. plastic teardrop shaped vessels that isolate the heavy lees to eliminate racking and air contact from the must. It will be an experiment using some inexpensive grape juice.


----------



## Morris

Bill, as you requesteed... https://youtu.be/PekxsQrv6qo

Ciao Morris

https://youtu.be/PekxsQrv6qo


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

Morris said:


> Bill, as you requesteed... https://youtu.be/PekxsQrv6qo
> 
> Ciao Morris
> 
> https://youtu.be/PekxsQrv6qo



Thanks for sharing this video. I am sure that others on the Forum will enjoy it too. Lots of good scenes and interesting locations.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

Billpizzaiolo said:


> I just called Corrado's. I will be going up there to check out the Chenin Blanc and plan to use Lalvin BA-11 or K1-V1116 to make a dry white for my DW. I have a couple of those 7gal. plastic teardrop shaped vessels that isolate the heavy lees to eliminate racking and air contact from the must. It will be an experiment using some inexpensive grape juice.



I got the 12 gallons of Chenin Blanc and two packets of K1-V1116 all put up and ready to go. One is 23 Brix and the other 22 Brix. It is interesting that the two jugs are one Brix apart. I put wine preservative gas in the headspace and it is bubbling away at 60 degrees F.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

This is one of the setups for wine tasting we used at CUVEE.



And this is what one of the classrooms looked like:


----------



## Morris

This is really serious!!


----------



## joeswine

*New wine talks*

Nice video very good there are a lot of winemakers in ñew jersey give the thread time at the least it brought us together ,correct,.


----------



## JohnT

Billpizzaiolo said:


> I got the 12 gallons of Chenin Blanc and two packets of K1-V1116 all put up and ready to go. One is 23 Brix and the other 22 Brix. It is interesting that the two jugs are one Brix apart. View attachment 26789


 

You must have just beat me to it. I got down there at around 1pm and they only had 1 bucket of chennin blanc left!!!!!


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

JohnT said:


> You must have just beat me to it. I got down there at around 1pm and they only had 1 bucket of chennin blanc left!!!!!



We got home around that time from getting the juice. I didn't know it was the last three jugs. Good luck fermenting it.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

Still bubbling, a bit more vigorously this morning no change in temperature. I will rack it next Monday or Tuesday. Not bad for a frosty morning.


----------



## JohnT

Mine was already fermenting the moment I warmed it up. I do not know if a cultured yeast was already added or if this is wild yeast that is at work. I noticed a layer of yeasty lees at the bottom of each bucket when I transferred the juice to my primary. 

I ended up getting 1 chennin blanc and 3 of another varietal that I never heard of that I ended up blending together. My thinking is that at these prices. what do I have to lose??


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

JohnT said:


> Mine was already fermenting the moment I warmed it up. I do not know if a cultured yeast was already added or if this is wild yeast that is at work. I noticed a layer of yeasty lees at the bottom of each bucket when I transferred the juice to my primary.
> 
> I ended up getting 1 chennin blanc and 3 of another varietal that I never heard of that I ended up blending together. My thinking is that at these prices. what do I have to lose??



YES, we had some ugly settling on the bottom of the pail both lees and solids. I siphoned the liquid above it and pitched in the yeast I bought. It warmed up to 60 degrees F and has remained so overnight and all day today. It is bubbling just fine, slowly yesterday and quickly today. More lees forming on the bottom. The cellar smells great from all the out gassing.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

I just got some good info off of wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chenin_blanc#Winemaking_and_wine_styles
"One of the major differences between Old world and New world styles of Chenin blanc is the fermentation temperature. Old World style producers in the Loire tend to ferment their Chenin blanc at higher temperatures, 60-68°F (16-20°C), than New World producers in South Africa and elsewhere, usually fermenting their whites at temperatures around 50-54°F (10-12°C). This is because Old World wine producers tend not to put a premium on the tropical fruit flavors and aromas that come out more vividly with cooler fermentation temperatures. Chenin blanc can accommodate some skin contact and maceration which will allow extraction of phenolic compounds that could add to the complexity of the wine. Two of the aromas that skin contact can bring out is the characteristic greengage and angelica notes of Chenin. The grape's characteristic acidity can be softened by malolactic fermentation, which will give the wine a creamier or "fattier" texture as would a period spent aging on the lees. The use of wood or oak aging is up to each individual producer. Old World producers tend to shy away from the use of new oak barrels which can impart flavors of vanilla, spice, and toastiness; though these notes may be desirable for a New World producer. In Savennières there is a tradition of using acacia and chestnut barrels for aging; though acacia can impart a yellow tint to the wine, and chestnut barrels may add some buttery notes.[3]"
Never done this kind of grape before it should be an interesting experiment. Hope my wife likes it when it is done.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

*Check out the thread about Corrado's Contest at:*
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51683


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

*CUVEE slide show*



Morris said:


> Bill, as you requesteed... https://youtu.be/PekxsQrv6qo
> 
> Ciao Morris
> 
> https://youtu.be/PekxsQrv6qo



*These are some of the photos I took at CUVEE:*

https://youtu.be/6lwE8jg0fPk


----------



## Runningwolf

Awesome video thanks for sharing


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

I found out something today that I wished I knew before starting this batch of Chenin Blanc wine. It is to put in Bentonite (Calcium Bentonite to be precise, if you don’t want the added sodium) before the yeast. That way the wine will automatically clear itself as the bubbles rise and pop at the surface, the bentonite particles fall to the bottom collecting more stuff that makes the wine cloudy or off taste. The next batch of white that I am going to do that. Instead of putting it in after the fermentation slows down. Sure beats doing it at the end.


----------



## JimmyT

Billpizzaiolo said:


> I found out something today that I wished I knew before starting this batch of Chenin Blanc wine. It is to put in Bentonite (Calcium Bentonite to be precise, if you don’t want the added sodium) before the yeast. That way the wine will automatically clear itself as the bubbles rise and pop at the surface, the bentonite particles fall to the bottom collecting more stuff that makes the wine cloudy or off taste. The next batch of white that I am going to do that. Instead of putting it in after the fermentation slows down. Sure beats doing it at the end.




Is it done fermenting? If no, when did you start it? Might not be to late


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

JimmyT said:


> Is it done fermenting? If no, when did you start it? Might not be to late


I think so very slow bubbling almost non-existant. Will do it traditional way now. Thanks for the info.
Bill


----------



## JohnT

Some do this, but I do not. I age the wine for at least a year and (with proper racking) the wine clears on it's own. For that extra special level of clarity, I filter the wine just before bottling. 

I do believe (and I might be wrong here) that bentonite before fermentation aids is ridding your wine in excess CO2, making degassing easier. I believe that the bentonite provides a source of nucleation for the excess gas.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

I tend to get impatient. Gotta learn to wait it out. I too filter before bottling but that is 6 months to a year from crush usually. Reds seem to clear up so fast compared to whites for me. I am going to wait it out now. Thanks.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

I mixed up a slurry from a sealed new package of Bentonite recently and it smelled musky, like an old cellar. Didn't use it cause I didn't want the possibility of it skunking my finished wine. I haven't used Bentonite in the past but thought that it might help with a cloudy white (Chenin Blanc). My question is whether to expect that smell from Bentonite. If so if I ever use any Bentonite smell or not, will it get into the finished wine????????

I am letting the wine settle out over time. So far it is clearing up steadily and I expect it to be fine in a few months. I will post a photo on Friday of the two carboys.


----------



## JohnT

bill,

i see that you are a beekeeper. i kept bees when i was a kid. i even belonged to the nj beekeepers association. how long have you kept bees?


----------



## joeswine

*Meeting*

Might not be a bad thing if we could pick a direction and time frame for a new jersey get together, thoughts?


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

JohnT said:


> bill,
> 
> i see that you are a beekeeper. i kept bees when i was a kid. i even belonged to the nj beekeepers association. how long have you kept bees?



I started in the 1980's for a few years stopped in the 1990's and started again after I retired from working for $$$ in 2010. Now I work all the time and don't get paid. Too many honey do's and work around here.


----------



## JohnT

LOL.. A man can't just sit idle.. LOL.. 

We used to get this really deep, dark honey. I guess it is because we lived "in the woods" and there was a big variety of nectar for the bees to collect. 

It was sweet, dark, and (IMHO) the best honey I ever tasted. Forget maple syrup, we put honey on our pancakes. 

I have been wanting to get back into it, except that the wine takes up most of my free time (I am still working for $$$ and watching the government take it all away in taxes.. LOL). 

How bad is this "colony collapse disorder" I keep hearing about?


----------



## alan1985

Just found this forum and am fairly new to wine making. I currently have a WE Pinot Noir and a Riesling in bulk aging, a WE LE Barbera in secondary and a Dragon's Blood with a 4 berry mix bubbling away about 2 days in. I'm really excited to get into wine making and have fallen down the rabbit hole. So far I use Brewer's Apprentice as my LHBS as I'm located in south Middlesex County.

Glad to meet everyone and I look forward to learning more as I go.


----------



## JohnT

Welcome to the forum Alan. Stay close and feel free to ask any questions you might have or seek and advice you require. There are a host of folks here that would like nothing more than to help you...


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

HI Alan1985 welcome to the forum. I make lots of beer at BrewAp and get some of my supplies there too. You seem to have a lot of wine started.


----------



## alan1985

I do have a bunch in process. We plan on aging everything a minimum of a year and most closer to two. We know we will end up drinking some so the plan is to make a kit every month or so until we have 5 or 6 bulk aging/bottled.

Our plan is actually to start with kits for about 6 months and then graduate to frozen must (any advice or tips or places to buy would be appreciated). The Dragons Blood is something that intrigued us and is hopefully a good way to keep us from drinking the kits before they are properly aged.

BrewAp has been invaluable to us and we've found ourselves there 3 weekends in a row picking up supplies and things we missed.

Thanks everyone for the welcome and nice meeting you as well.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

alan1985 said:


> I do have a bunch in process. We plan on aging everything a minimum of a year and most closer to two. We know we will end up drinking some so the plan is to make a kit every month or so until we have 5 or 6 bulk aging/bottled.
> 
> Our plan is actually to start with kits for about 6 months and then graduate to frozen must (any advice or tips or places to buy would be appreciated). The Dragons Blood is something that intrigued us and is hopefully a good way to keep us from drinking the kits before they are properly aged.
> 
> BrewAp has been invaluable to us and we've found ourselves there 3 weekends in a row picking up supplies and things we missed.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the welcome and nice meeting you as well.



Hi again, To answer your question. I buy my grapes from Corrado's up in Clifton. Some of us buy grapes down in South Jersey near Vineland, Hamonton or Philly. I used to buy the grape up in Clifton and have them press it for me. We just didn't like the resultant wine as it seemed very thin almost a dark thin Rosé. They need the skin in the game. So I went back to using Grandpa's old and true methods, brought the grapes home, destemmed & crushed them, primary fermented in an open tank, punching them down every morning and evening. A week later drew off the first run, then pressed the must lightly. Did the secondary in bubblered glass or plastic vessels then aged in small oak barrels. Bottled it then drank a much better wine. Recently decided to try some of the Tweaked cheap wine kit ideas posted on this board to see how it will come out. Check http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51904
I wonder how creative it will be? Might as well use those empty carboys and vessels instead of leaving them empty waiting for next September's crush. 

We've been frequenting Brewers Apprentice since I first got a gift certificate back in the 1990's when they were in Freehold down the street and across from the Shoprite. Now they are in that big facility on 33. JoEllen has always been a good resource for information and supplies. We've made many batches of beer there besides getting last minute supplies.


----------



## Morris

Anyone ordered their spring grapes or mosto?


----------



## JohnT

Not yet, but I will soon.


----------



## Morris

Just ordered Chianti (based on last year was excellent), Cabernet Sauvignon, Camenere, Merlot and Syrah...for blending..Should be fun.


----------



## JohnT

Morris said:


> Just ordered Chianti (based on last year was excellent), Cabernet Sauvignon, Camenere, Merlot and Syrah...for blending..Should be fun.


 
If this is your first time doing Chilean, I would offer two things to remember.. 

1) The grapes come in half-lugs. In other words, the crates that the grapes come in weight 18 pounds and NOT 36.

2) If you look at the price of the Chilean ($26 for a half lug, $52 for a full lug), and compare to the price of the California grapes (usually $30 to $40 a full lug), you might be shocked. 

3) Yup, Chilean costs more but the QUALITY is amazing and (IMHO) well worth the extra money.


----------



## Morris

JohnT, thanks for replying. No this is not my first time, i have purchased for about 10 years from Gino Pinto. Looking forward to a another great year!


----------



## JohnT

Ok Morris. 

I figured that even though you may have been doing this for a while, a first timer may read the post and find the info useful. 

johnT.


----------



## nephils

NJ here. I'm very new to winemaking and also grape growing. My first wine (from a kit) is currently bulk ageing for the last 10 months. I'm about to rack it again and take a taste. I'd definitely like to get more involved in the discussion here...so much to learn.


----------



## Morris

nephils, welcome to the group. Good luck on your firsst wine...take pictures and let us know how it taste....where are you in NJ?


----------



## joeswine

Welcome NJ, anything you want to know about kit making I can help with pics and process.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

nephils said:


> NJ here. I'm very new to winemaking and also grape growing. My first wine (from a kit) is currently bulk ageing for the last 10 months. I'm about to rack it again and take a taste. I'd definitely like to get more involved in the discussion here...so much to learn.



Welcome to the NJ group Nephils. I am in Ocean County, the Atlantic Coastal Plain Terroir. I am sure you will find lots of help on this board. 
Bill


----------



## nephils

Morris said:


> nephils, welcome to the group. Good luck on your firsst wine...take pictures and let us know how it taste....where are you in NJ?



Thanks! I'm in South Jersey...Atlantic/Camden County border...also in the Outer Coastal Plain. It's a great area for wine and grape growing.


----------



## JCGruv187

Hello all, saw the thread and had to check it out. I currently live in PA (close to NJ), but I am from NJ so I hope that I am still welcomed lol. I'm pretty new to wine making with only 3 kits and 1 pail of fresh juice under my belt. Currently I have a WE Barolo bulk aging and my pail of Sangiovese is still under the airlock. I didn't do anything to the pail as I am trying the old school method of putting the fresh juice in a carboy and leaving it sit for months, racking every few months. I started it in Sept when my supplier got the juice in. Any ideas when I can drink some? My plan is to use the Sang as more of an everyday table wine.


----------



## JohnT

JCGruv187 said:


> I currently live in PA (close to NJ), but I am from NJ so I hope that I am still welcomed lol.


 

Well that all depends... You aren't an eagles fan are you?? 

(and yes, I spelled it with a lower case 'e').. LOL

You can actually drink your wine anytime before, during, or after fermentation and you will not get sick and die. 

The real question here is when is the best time to drink your wine. This is a matter of opinion. Some will say "as soon as it clears up", while others are big believers in ageing wine anywhere from 6 months to several years. 

Taste your wine every so often (making sure to top your wine off each time) and decide for yourself!


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Well that all depends... You aren't an eagles fan are you??
> 
> (and yes, I spelled it with a lower case 'e').. LOL



John, check the spelling. Many of us natives spell it "iggles."


----------



## dcbrown73

JohnT said:


> Well that all depends... You aren't an eagles fan are you??


Go Cowboys!


----------



## JCGruv187

Heck no I'm no eagles fan, actually I'm a New Orleans fan as weird as that is, if I had to pick a home team it would be the Jets. 

I don't think my SG dropped as much as I wanted it to during fermentation (didn't get down to .995 where I would have liked) but when I tasted it the last time I racked it, it was ok still fizzy though. You think all the CO2 is out by now..7 months? I'm going to rack it again soon. 

I think the next time I use fresh juice I am going to pitch my own yeast to hopefully control the outcome a little better. I'm interested to taste the WE Barolo, haven't tried it yet. The Zin and Cab-Merlot blend I made in 2014 are coming along nicely.


----------



## Partenopei

Hey guys! I've helped my father make wine in the garage in the past and am looking to take charge this year since he isn't so thrilled about doing it this year. I came across this thread through google and thought I'd join. I'm looking to hopefully buy some grapes and crush them over the weekend. Still doing some research into where to buy them. In the past we bought grapes shipped over from California but I'm thinking of trying some local grapes. Has anybody else crushed recently or planning to soon? Cheers!


----------



## JohnT

Partenopei said:


> Hey guys! I've helped my father make wine in the garage in the past and am looking to take charge this year since he isn't so thrilled about doing it this year. I came across this thread through google and thought I'd join. I'm looking to hopefully buy some grapes and crush them over the weekend. Still doing some research into where to buy them. In the past we bought grapes shipped over from California but I'm thinking of trying some local grapes. Has anybody else crushed recently or planning to soon? Cheers!


 
Welcome to the forum. 

I usually purchase my grapes from Corrado's.


----------



## orto

I was at Corrado's on Tuesday, they are winding down, so if you want to do it this fall you should go as soon as possible before they run out.


----------



## Partenopei

Thanks for the welcome and replies! I will buy this weekend and let you guys know from where!


----------



## Morris

Crushed destemmed on Thursday. Transferred others. More to come...Pressing in a few days. Purchased at Gino Pinto in Hammonton. http://www.ginopinto.com/


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

Partenopei said:


> Hey guys! I've helped my father make wine in the garage in the past and am looking to take charge this year since he isn't so thrilled about doing it this year. I came across this thread through google and thought I'd join. I'm looking to hopefully buy some grapes and crush them over the weekend. Still doing some research into where to buy them. In the past we bought grapes shipped over from California but I'm thinking of trying some local grapes. Has anybody else crushed recently or planning to soon? Cheers!



I buy my grape from Corrado's in Clifton over the years. This September, I bought 10 cases and 6 gallons of white juice there. The Reds are in secondary fermentation and the white is clearing up and should be ready by Christmas to be bottled. 

Welcome to the board and good luck making your wine.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

I failed to mention Brewers Apprentice in Freehold. I purchase some of the last minute supplies there as they are closer for me than Clifton. They also have some great deals on brewing beer on the premises. You buy all the ingredients and they have the professional equipment (15 gallon steam jacketed) brew kettles for brewing and bottling. And temperature controlled fermentation. It comes out perfect. And they clean up so you don't mess up your kitchen. You have to try it sometime.


----------



## Partenopei

Hey guys! Thanks for all the help. I wound up picking up 5 cases of muscat from Corrado's. I had some friends that wanted to do white so I think we are just going to go with this experimental batch this year. I'm planning on crushing over the weekend and immediately separating the must from the juice. I'm then going to take the must, add honey and water, and try my hands at making a mead. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Partenopei

I got a total of about 12 gallons from roughly 210 lbs of grapes although the last two gallons are very murky. To tell you the truth the first 5 gallons came out quite clear but the next 7 not so much. I'm hoping everything settles down and they clear up. Have everything in the carboys now with just aluminum foil over them as they are still in primary fermentation.

I tried my hands at a mead with the remaining grape pomace and the addition of water, honey and sugar. I'm not very confident in it as in hindsight I used way too much water and not enough honey/sugar. I'm hoping there were enough sugars left in the pomace to help it out and give me something that can pass for a low alcohol mead. It is fermenting though and giving off a pleasant smell so fingers crossed! I'll update that process in the topic I created in the Mead subsection.


----------



## JohnT

Any pictures???


----------



## Partenopei

Sure. Here is the crushed grape juice in the carboys.


----------



## Partenopei

You can see how the first 5 came out clean but things got murky after that. I'm hoping with time it clears out but honestly don't remember it looking like that bad before.


----------



## joeswine

That's mud! Going to be able to clear that?


----------



## Partenopei

joeswine said:


> That's mud! Going to be able to clear that?��



haha I have no idea...


----------



## JohnT

Give it some time. It will clear up just fine a couple of weeks after fermentation ends.


----------



## Partenopei

JohnT said:


> Give it some time. It will clear up just fine a couple of weeks after fermentation ends.



Thank you! It puts my mind a bit at ease!


----------



## Partenopei

Looking much better now. I racked and put the airlock tops on. Both are still active, especially the clearer on on the right. I'm a little concerned about the head space in the second one


----------



## JohnT

The head space is not really an issue while fermentation is active. Once fermentation is over, you should really top off with a similar wine (store-bought if need be).


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

Did it eventually clear up?


----------



## Partenopei

It did! I'll post a pic when I get home!


----------



## Partenopei

And I bought marbles to place in the carboy to eliminate the headspace. Worked well. The problem was when I racked the following time. I topped off with some pyment I had made using the left over grapeskins. That pyment, rather surprisingly, came out pretty well.


----------



## Partenopei

Here are the photos


----------



## Morris

Anyone still our there?


----------



## joeswine

I'm still here in January I received my silver's from Corrados. Tough contest


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

joeswine said:


> I'm still here in January I received my silver's from Corrados. Tough contest


Congratulations on your silver medal. We gave up going into that contest. Just keeping all our wine for home consumption after getting a good review at the Cornell University Wine course. Family and very picky daughter like it too. That is what counts in our house.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

Later this week I will be transferring wine from glass carboys to small oak barrels after removing the wine that spent half a year in the barrels and bottling it. I throughly rinse out the barrels with a strong water stream almost as strong as a power washer. Then soak it over night with clean water inside and out. Then fill them back up with wine until after then next batch finishes fermentation. I repeat until the barrels loose their oomph. It helps the mouth feel and flavor of the red wine, giving it complexity.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

Did Partenopi's wine ever clear up? The marbles were a good idea if he cleaned them really well first. (Sterilized clean)


----------



## Ajmassa

Never noticed this thread before. Just skimmed through the whole thing. Looks like a lot of Carrados people here. Too north for me but would like to swing by next time I’m up NYC way. I’ve been in nj goin on 4 yrs now. Have always used Procacci bros in philly for fall grapes. And about to do spring grapes for the 2nd year from Gino Pintos.


----------



## Ajmassa

But actually really thinking hard about also using Gino pintos for the fall as well. Or maybe even hooking up with other local winemakers for a bulk deal on higher end stuff.


----------



## joeswine

There is enough of us new Jersey wine makers to have a get together sometime.


----------



## JohnT

Did anyone go to the Corrados event itself?

I usually go every couple of years. It is a good time, but when getting a table together and finding 9 other folks wanting to pay, is a bit of a hassle. I did go last year, but skipped it this year.


----------



## joeswine

To expense for me it i might have went.


----------



## Morris

Ajmassa5983 said:


> But actually really thinking hard about also using Gino pintos for the fall as well. Or maybe even hooking up with other local winemakers for a bulk deal on higher end stuff.


I have been using them for years. Michael is doing a great job, very customer oriented.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

AJ said I should post here....don't think I have anything worth entering, but if anybody was going, I might wanna meet up...


----------



## joeswine

We should definitely do that


----------



## Ajmassa

Submitting some Entries And the actual event are two very different things! 
At $125 a head it’s not a cheap night—but does sounds like great night. Have only heard good things. Plus I actually used corrados grapes this year for the 1st time. So far so good with it. 
But $15 per entry and only (x1) 750mL bottle is pretty reasonable.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

fyi I live about 10 minutes from the place, if anybody does go...let me know

my wife is threatening to steal 2 bottle of my strawberry and enter them


----------



## joeswine

Guy's give getting together sometime serious though , it could be a good thing ,there a good many of is here, to share ideas and some good wine with each other. Think about it.


----------



## Mario Dinis

Hi everyone, just discovered this thread. I'm a newbie at wine making, 3 years. Hope to learn some things here. Been buying my juice at Corrados's, but this year heard about
Europa Pmbalense in elizabeth and gave them a try. So far so good.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

That place have a web site...I'm real close to corrados, but always looking for better options


----------



## joeswine

Who here is in southern new Jersey? I'm in Franklinville .


----------



## Kiazer

Billpizzaiolo said:


> Did Partenopi's wine ever clear up? The marbles were a good idea if he cleaned them really well first. (Sterilized clean)


My 3 gallons of marbels (dollar store) in boiling water works well


----------



## Ajmassa

Also curious about Europa Pmbalense myself. No wine grape info online. Curiosity- peaked. 

And Joe, I’ve moved since we last spoke. Near Mt Holly. It’s not unusual to see the Giants on my DD coffee cup instead of the Eagles. It’s painful.


----------



## Mac60

joeswine said:


> Who here is in southern new Jersey? I'm in Franklinville .


Joe,
I'm in Manahawkin NJ


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Fyi guys, I was picking up some chems at Corrados, they will be getting Chilean grapes in May....


----------



## Ajmassa

porkchopmessiah said:


> Fyi guys, I was picking up some chems at Corrados, they will be getting Chilean grapes in May....



I know there’s all kinds of options in the fall for grapes, and I have only made a small fraction, but so far the Chilean grapes I’ve made have far exceeded the quality of the California’s grapes. 
So far I’ve made a cab and a merlot from Chile which were excellent quality. (Bought from Gino Pintos). I didn’t plan to make a spring batch this year. But I am a little disappointed with my fall grapes (Paso Robles cab) considering the price. (Low acid and light color- also from pintos)
The grapes I bought from corrados and Procacci Bros in Philly weren’t expensive so I guess my expectations weren’t the same. 
But I don’t know man, so far I gotta give it to Chile for being the better option for price/quality. Please forgive my blasphemy.


----------



## Johnd

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I know there’s all kinds of options in the fall for grapes, and I have only made a small fraction, but so far the Chilean grapes I’ve made have far exceeded the quality of the California’s grapes.
> So far I’ve made a cab and a merlot from Chile which were excellent quality. (Bought from Gino Pintos). I didn’t plan to make a spring batch this year. But I am a little disappointed with my fall grapes (Paso Robles cab) considering the price. (Low acid and light color- also from pintos)
> The grapes I bought from corrados and Procacci Bros in Philly weren’t expensive so I guess my expectations weren’t the same.
> But I don’t know man, so far I gotta give it to Chile for being the better option for price/quality. Please forgive my blasphemy.



FWIW, my experience has been pretty much the opposite. The Chileans I did a couple years ago are decent, especially when considering that MLF didn't complete, low BRIX, high acid, slightly vegetal, required some front end work, I enjoy them nonetheless. 

The Cali's that I've done have been better, Lanza fruit, Brehm fruit, and last two years the Colavita's fruit from Lodi. A pretty penny has been paid for both the Lanza and Brehm fruit, mostly because the grapes were crushed, destemmed, frozen in pails and shipped to me, a much more costly option but the best I could muster at the time. 

Also did some frozen must from Spain through Grapemasters, not as costly as the first two, not as inexpensive as the Lodi fruit, this stuff is turning out great, the tempranillo is two years old now and came out of the barrel yesterday and is really good. 

The Colavita / Lodi fruit has been a blessing, fresh Cab grapes this year for $29 / lug (closer to $39 / lug with shipping), costing under $3 per bottle for the fruit. Jury's still out on the finished product from 2018, and will be for some time. 2017 wine is still in the 30 gallon barrel, progressing very nicely, and will turn out to be really good, but I do believe that the 2018 vintage may be one of my best in the end.

Just a little different view from my perspective........YMMV


----------



## Ajmassa

Johnd said:


> FWIW, my experience has been pretty much the opposite. The Chileans I did a couple years ago are decent, especially when considering that MLF didn't complete, low BRIX, high acid, slightly vegetal, required some front end work, I enjoy them nonetheless.
> 
> The Cali's that I've done have been better, Lanza fruit, Brehm fruit, and last two years the Colavita's fruit from Lodi. A pretty penny has been paid for both the Lanza and Brehm fruit, mostly because the grapes were crushed, destemmed, frozen in pails and shipped to me, a much more costly option but the best I could muster at the time.
> 
> Also did some frozen must from Spain through Grapemasters, not as costly as the first two, not as inexpensive as the Lodi fruit, this stuff is turning out great, the tempranillo is two years old now and came out of the barrel yesterday and is really good.
> 
> The Colavita / Lodi fruit has been a blessing, fresh Cab grapes this year for $29 / lug (closer to $39 / lug with shipping), costing under $3 per bottle for the fruit. Jury's still out on the finished product from 2018, and will be for some time. 2017 wine is still in the 30 gallon barrel, progressing very nicely, and will turn out to be really good, but I do believe that the 2018 vintage may be one of my best in the end.
> 
> Just a little different view from my perspective........YMMV



Thanks for the insight. I kinda like that you’ve had the opposite experience. Tells me we shouldn’t generalize anything in this hobby. I’ll be plugging away trying new options, but so far that’s been my experience. 
Both my Chilean cab and Malbec finished MLf quickly, and right now the Malbec is easily my best wine to date at only 8 months. The ‘17 cab was a small batch but a rock solid homemade wine. About $52 a lug and both had ideal sugar and acid numbers w/ no tinkering needed. 
The Paso Robles cab was the 1st “non Central Valley” grapes I’ve purchased in the fall. At $69 a lug. Ph was very high but was anticipated. Now post MLf at 3.9 still. And in spite several vigorous daily punch downs and lallyzyme ex-v, the color is much lighter than I expected for a cab at that price. So much so that I’m not sure it should or could stand alone as a single varietal. 
Much like my light Tuscan field blend last year- which I chalked up to using too much Sangiovese and not enough cab/merlot. (Also had high ph which I overadjusted down to 3.6. Still aging awaiting an acid removal attempt I guess). And now need to adjust this cab closer to healthy without effing it up. 
I’m not hating on Cali- obviously I dig the process and this is all part of the experiences that help ya improve. Between Lanza, Lodi, amador, (and WA) etc, there’s a ton of variety on the menu for us northeast winemakers. But if @porkchopmessiah is thinking about spring grapes- the Chilean grapes offered locally get my full endorsement. I’m thinking about a spring batch to use for blending those 2 I mentioned. Petite Syrah if offered maybe. (And obviously enough the have some by itself of course [emoji3])


----------



## mainshipfred

You should consider the SA CAB from Stellenbosch. @pgentile made it in 2017 and mine is 2018. Paul's is excellent and mine is my best to date. I have to say though I'm happy with all my 2018 Chileans.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> You should consider the SA CAB from Stellenbosch. @pgentile made it in 2017 and mine is 2018. Paul's is excellent and mine is my best to date. I have to say though I'm happy with all my 2018 Chileans.



But that was from Harford, no?


----------



## pgentile

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I know there’s all kinds of options in the fall for grapes, and I have only made a small fraction, but so far the Chilean grapes I’ve made have far exceeded the quality of the California’s grapes.
> So far I’ve made a cab and a merlot from Chile which were excellent quality. (Bought from Gino Pintos). I didn’t plan to make a spring batch this year. But I am a little disappointed with my fall grapes (Paso Robles cab) considering the price. (Low acid and light color- also from pintos)
> The grapes I bought from corrados and Procacci Bros in Philly weren’t expensive so I guess my expectations weren’t the same.
> But I don’t know man, so far I gotta give it to Chile for being the better option for price/quality. Please forgive my blasphemy.



I'm having a slightly different experience as well, but some different grapes and one different source than yours.

I know it's only 3 month but I feel this years Paso Robles Zin is going to surpass(with age) the 2016 and 2017 premium zins from Procacci Bros. And I don't dislike those , but this years zin has so much more in every aspect than the others at the same age. Time might prove me wrong.

My ranking of quality grapes so far is this:

South African Cab Sauv 2017 & Pinotage 2018
Paso Robles Zin 2018
Premium Lodi/Central Valley Zin 2016 2017
Chilean Carmenere 2016 2018
Regular Lodi/Central Valley many varieties 2014 2015 2016 2017
Chilean Malbec 2017 2018

Every grape made a good wine except the 2017 malbec was exception. But you know that story.


----------



## Ajmassa

Gonna keep a long standing multi-generation homewinemaking tradition going—- 

........and blame every subpar wine on the grapes !


----------



## Ajmassa

Also- to be fair, I shouldn’t call those wines “subpar” at all. The Paso Cab is a baby- just a little light and in need of some acid. 
And the Tuscan is also a little light, with a touch of sweetness. Im optimistic that if I can remove some of the ‘tartness’ the wine will fall into balance. And a little Chilean PS might go a long way. This game is a
marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> But that was from Harford, no?



It was but I think Gino or Procassi has the same source. Probably be a road trip.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> It was but I think Gino or Procassi has the same source. Probably be a road trip.



Yeah Gino pintos. Procacci only does fall harvest. Corrados I believe took a few Yes off from spring grapes but seem to be back on the Chilean grapes for the 2nd yr in a row. 
And keystone I know sell spring grapes that at not the from the same supplier s the others.


----------



## Amelione

New to wine making. In northern NJ. When does Corrados usually sell grapes? Is there any other place in the area to get grapes?


----------



## Ajmassa

Amelione said:


> New to wine making. In northern NJ. When does Corrados usually sell grapes? Is there any other place in the area to get grapes?



Welcome to the most addictive hobby ever!

Local distributors really only have 2 options to sell fresh wine grapes. The fall harvest from Cali/wash/Oregon are only available sept-October roughly. (And most wine grape regions in northern hemisphere)
And some distributors like Corrados offer grapes from spring harvest too - usually Chilean and sometimes SouthAfrican are available to us around May.


----------



## Amelione

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Welcome to the most addictive hobby ever!
> 
> Local distributors really only have 2 options to sell fresh wine grapes. The fall harvest from Cali/wash/Oregon are only available sept-October roughly. (And most wine grape regions in northern hemisphere)
> And some distributors like Corrados offer grapes from spring harvest too - usually Chilean and sometimes SouthAfrican are available to us around May.



Thank you! And already addicted...on second batch of a cab table wine - first batch came ok eh, I bottled way to early after reading some posts on here. So second batch is bulk fermenting right now, going to let it go for 6 months I think (will taste periodically). Have a mixed berry wine fermenting right now, hoping for it to be ready for mid spring. Looking to start the JAOM mead recipe soon...have gotten bit by the bug for sure.

Do you have certain local distributors that you like to use?


----------



## Ajmassa

Amelione said:


> Do you have certain local distributors that you like to use?



Convenience plays a huge part. Depending on where I’m at that day- either Procacci bros (no pre order. 1st come 1st serve basis) in s Philly or Gino pintos (pre-order. Lots of variety) in s Jersey are the most convenient. 
I used corrados this year for the time because they were open late on a Sunday and I was impatient. No complaints other than jets game traffic. 
And still have interest in Keystone homebrew in montgomerville Pa- simply because they offer fruit from some different vineyards. 
We are pretty fortunate to be in an area with so many options


----------



## Mario Dinis

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Also curious about Europa Pmbalense myself. No wine grape info online. Curiosity- peaked.
> 
> And Joe, I’ve moved since we last spoke. Near Mt Holly. It’s not unusual to see the Giants on my DD coffee cup instead of the Eagles. It’s painful.


Europa Pombalense does sell grapes, my wife's uncle buys there all the time. Whish I had a list of grapes to post here. Will see if I can find one.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Convenience plays a huge part. Depending on where I’m at that day- either Procacci bros (no pre order. 1st come 1st serve basis) in s Philly or Gino pintos (pre-order. Lots of variety) in s Jersey are the most convenient.
> I used corrados this year for the time because they were open late on a Sunday and I was impatient. No complaints other than jets game traffic.
> And still have interest in Keystone homebrew in montgomerville Pa- simply because they offer fruit from some different vineyards.
> We are pretty fortunate to be in an area with so many options


Stay on parkway to avoid giants stadium...exit at rt 46...and ur like 6 blocks away


----------



## sour_grapes

porkchopmessiah said:


> avoid giants stadium



This is always solid advice!


----------



## Ajmassa

Anyone use this joint called “Rubinos homemade wine & beer supply”?

Noticed it on a gps map few min from my home yet never heard of em before. (I’m fairly new to the area still— go eagles!) but it seems like they do it all. Seasonal juice and grapes in spring and fall. (Even French and German juice) Frozen must. Equipment. Testing etc etc. the website seems outdated so not exactly sure what to think— and why I haven’t heard of em. 
Gonna call em tomorrow but wanted to ask the forum if anyone was aware of em or used em before. 

http://store.hamiltonhomebrew.com/
On mobile I need to scroll to bottom then click “go to full site”. 

(Domain name different than actual name. Located In Columbus NJ)


----------



## porkchopmessiah

So...I'm pretty sure corrados will not have any fresh grapes this spring...they will have buckets tho...
Any other places in the northern nj or NY area get grapes?
Gino Pinto is a little bit of a hike...allegedly theres a place in the bronx...but well...its the bronx so nah


----------



## mainshipfred

porkchopmessiah said:


> So...I'm pretty sure corrados will not have any fresh grapes this spring...they will have buckets tho...
> Any other places in the northern nj or NY area get grapes?
> Gino Pinto is a little bit of a hike...allegedly theres a place in the bronx...but well...its the bronx so nah



I don't know the cut off for grapes but it's probably getting close if not already too late.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

mainshipfred said:


> I don't know the cut off for grapes but it's probably getting close if not already too late.


Yeah...I was kinda bent out of shape...they have been saying yeah yeah yeah for months..
Got my press and crusher destemmer, but will have to wait til fall


----------



## Ajmassa

Pintos probably still takin orders I think. But if not Keystone homebrew definitely is. Similar distance for ya

http://www.keystonehomebrew.com/chilean-grapes-juice/


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Yeah...I was all fired up...got 3 54l demijohns (which btw the people I bought them from have more) and the press and crusher...may just take a stab at some white wines with juice pails and wait for fall..


----------



## Ajmassa

porkchopmessiah said:


> Yeah...I was all fired up...got 3 54l demijohns (which btw the people I bought them from have more) and the press and crusher...may just take a stab at some white wines with juice pails and wait for fall..



Check your private messages


----------



## JohnT

I do not now where you live but I am guessing that you are in northern NJ like me.

For the spring, going to Pinto's is an automatic. They always have a great selection consistently (unlike corrados unfortunately). I have been burned by corrados several times in the past on my Chilean grapes.

The trip takes me a good 2 hours each way, but I think of it this way....

If I am doing 400 bottles (300 liters), it works out to 1 bottle for every 18 seconds of drive time. A small price to pay.


----------



## Bubba1

I too have been burned by carrados in the spring its a shame because they are only 40 min from my house as compared to 2 hrs to get to Gino Pinto but you gotta do what you gotta do I just ordered 14 boxes of chilean cab sauv from them and can't waiter them to come in.


----------



## mainshipfred

Bubba1 said:


> I too have been burned by carrados in the spring its a shame because they are only 40 min from my house as compared to 2 hrs to get to Gino Pinto but you gotta do what you gotta do I just ordered 14 boxes of chilean cab sauv from them and can't waiter them to come in.



Hopefully our pick up schedules work so all of us can get together. My South African are coming in a week before the Chilean so they are going to keep them in the freezer. Mine will more then likely be a weekend pick up.


----------



## joeswine

There is enough of us for a get together, think about it


----------



## mainshipfred

I'll be flexible to whatever works best. Could probably even do a weekday if that works.


----------



## joeswine

I'm in Franklin ,south of Washington township..and you, anyone else?


----------



## mainshipfred

3+ hours away, Centreville VA!


----------



## joeswine

Abit far for you to come here ?


----------



## mainshipfred

My closest choice for spring.


----------



## joeswine

Ok that's 2..... anyone else?


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Hasbrouck heights...


----------



## joeswine

Where ??????¿


----------



## porkchopmessiah

I'll probably just do a few pails if Corrados is a bust


----------



## porkchopmessiah

joeswine said:


> Where ??????¿


Right next to the Meadowlands on rt 17


----------



## Bubba1

They told me to give them a call towards the end of next week and they should have a date for pickup Im in Staten Island and can make it there any day there available.


joeswine said:


> There is enough of us for a get together, think about it


----------



## mainshipfred

I was told the South African CAB would be in the week of the 22nd and the Chilean Pinot Noir the 29th. Right now my plans are for Saturday May 4th. Have plans for Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## mainshipfred

Just received this email from Gino Pinto's but only asked about the grapes I'm getting, here's the response. So I'll be heading up next Saturday.

"South African Cab Sav is expected to arrive tomorrow. The Pinot Noir from Chile will be arriving Thursday or Friday next week. If you have not placed an order yet, I would recommend getting one in."


----------



## Bubba1

I called Gino Pinto this morning they told me the chilean grapes won't be in till the end of next week Thursday or Friday May 2 or 3rd.


----------



## mainshipfred

Bubba1 said:


> I called Gino Pinto this morning they told me the chilean grapes won't be in till the end of next week Thursday or Friday May 2 or 3rd.



That's a kick in the butt. I had my weekend all planned. Is that all the Chilean or just some varietals?


----------



## joeswine

I'm a kit man once a juice man so weather, delivery, rain or shine doesn't bouther my production.
However old age, back isn't what it used to be,not being able to drink the way I use to..do set my production back.


----------



## Bubba1

mainshipfred said:


> That's a kick in the butt. I had my weekend all planned. Is that all the Chilean or just some varietals?


The guy that answered told me he had south african grapes and some chilean juice pails but no chilean grapes that they will probably be in the end of next week I was planing on picking up saturday morning but it looks like next saturday instead I'm gonna give them a call next wednesday.


----------



## mainshipfred

What time Saturday does does everyone plan on being at Gino Pinto's. I was going to shoot for 9 or 10 but flexible.


----------



## mainshipfred

Some of the Chilean grapes came in. My Pinot Noir was one of them. I plan on being there around 9-10 on Saturday.


----------



## Bubba1

I called today my grapes are in as well ( cab sav ) will be there 9-10 Saturday with my brother in law


----------



## mainshipfred

Bubba1 said:


> I called today my grapes are in as well ( cab sav ) will be there 9-10 Saturday with my brother in law



Look forward to meeting you, hope others will be able to make it as well.


----------



## Bubba1

mainshipfred said:


> Look forward to meeting you, hope others will be able to make it as well.


I have a silver Tacoma with New York plates.......Mike


----------



## mainshipfred

Bubba1 said:


> I have a silver Tacoma with New York plates.......Mike



Mine is a Gray F150 with VA plates.


----------



## BMarNJ

Bubba1 said:


> I called today my grapes are in as well ( cab sav ) will be there 9-10 Saturday with my brother in law


I picked up my cab juice pail and 1 lug of cab sav grapes today from GP. My pH was high and my TA was low (3.92 pH, 3 TA). I’d like to hear how you make out with your grapes. The grapes were nice - sweet, uniform size and ripeness.
I’m adding Tartaric acid today, I hope that fixes both problems. Starting with 2/3 of what I think I need and will test and readjust. I’m a newbie so this is a little scary.


----------



## mainshipfred

BMarNJ said:


> I picked up my cab juice pail and 1 lug of cab sav grapes today from GP. My pH was high and my TA was low (3.92 pH, 3 TA). I’d like to hear how you make out with your grapes. The grapes were nice - sweet, uniform size and ripeness.
> I’m adding Tartaric acid today, I hope that fixes both problems. Starting with 2/3 of what I think I need and will test and readjust. I’m a newbie so this is a little scary.



Did you get the SA or Chilean Cab?


----------



## BMarNJ

Chilean


----------



## mainshipfred

BMarNJ said:


> Chilean



Thanks, hoping my SA comes in a little better.


----------



## Johnd

BMarNJ said:


> I picked up my cab juice pail and 1 lug of cab sav grapes today from GP. My pH was high and my TA was low (3.92 pH, 3 TA). I’d like to hear how you make out with your grapes. The grapes were nice - sweet, uniform size and ripeness.
> I’m adding Tartaric acid today, I hope that fixes both problems. Starting with 2/3 of what I think I need and will test and readjust. I’m a newbie so this is a little scary.



Try starting with half, you may be surprised how far it will take you. And remember, when you are calculating how much tartaric to use, base the calculations upon your FINISHED VOLUME of wine, not your volume of must.


----------



## mainshipfred

Got back a little while ago from Pinto's. 3+ hours each way going 75 mph most of the time and brother the tolls. Both the SA Cab and Chilean Pinot Noir were just over 19 brix. I can't fault them for that and haven't yet tested the ph. The brix was tested from squeezing one grape on the refractometer I'll blend a cluster up and take tests tomorrow. What bothered me though is the grapes were at best 58* when I got back. It was in the low 60's most of the trip and I had them wrapped in a concrete blanket with a pallet over top to secure and keep the sun from hitting them. I also bought a bucket of Chenin Blanc and a Riesling to make my trip a little more worthwhile and they were completely thawed. The Cab came in 2 weeks earlier than the Pinot and they told me they would keep them in the freezer so I only had to make one trip. I haven't checked the grapes that closely yet but I'm really disappointed with their storage protocol. When I went to S&S and CFP you almost needed a coat to go into the freezers. I was not hating life in short sleeves at Pinto's.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sorry to hear that, Fred. I hope it ends up being worth the trip. Really wanted to make it for crush tomorrow, but the schedule is just too much.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Both the SA Cab and Chilean Pinot Noir were just over 19 brix. I can't fault them for that and haven't yet tested the ph. The brix was tested from squeezing one grape on the refractometer I'll blend a cluster up and take tests tomorrow. The Cab came in 2 weeks earlier than the Pinot



Really curious to hear how this turns out, BRIX is low for even Pinot if it’s accurate. 2 weeks is a long time to store grapes in a “cool” environment. Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## JohnT

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Bubba1

I picked up 14 boxes of Chilean Cab Sav Saturday at Pinto's the PH 3.31 and the brix was at 21 I crushed and let it sit overnight and pitched rc 212 this morning Im gonna let fermentation start going then co-inoculate vp 41 MLF and see how that goes.
We met Fred at Gino's its good to put a face to the name we exchanged some wine and drove back in the rain Im sure your grapes will be ok mine were also 58 degrees when we got back looked good with little to no raisened grapes in the bunch good luck Fred Ill let you how your barbera tastes its was good meeting you.


----------



## Bubba1




----------



## mainshipfred

Well after crush and letting it sit overnight the brix on both is 21 and the ph of the pinot is 3.4 and the cab 3.7 which I'm going to let ride as it is. My friend recommended I not use sugar but red grape concentrate which I'm going to try. Each wine was divided into 4 batches with different yeasts. I'm going to take the pinot to 25 brix and the cab to 24. Considering all I said before the grapes were in pretty nice shape.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Well after crush and letting it sit overnight the brix on both is 21 and the ph of the pinot is 3.4 and the cab 3.7 which I'm going to let ride as it is. My friend recommended I not use sugar but red grape concentrate which I'm going to try. Each wine was divided into 4 batches with different yeasts. I'm going to take the pinot to 25 brix and the cab to 24. Considering all I said before the grapes were in pretty nice shape.



Why so high on a Pinot Noir? You’re up to something..........


----------



## BMarNJ

Bubba1 said:


> I picked up 14 boxes of Chilean Cab Sav Saturday at Pinto's the PH 3.31 and the brix was at 21 I crushed and let it sit overnight and pitched rc 212 this morning Im gonna let fermentation start going then co-inoculate vp 41 MLF and see how that goes.
> We met Fred at Gino's its good to put a face to the name we exchanged some wine and drove back in the rain Im sure your grapes will be ok mine were also 58 degrees when we got back looked good with little to no raisened grapes in the bunch good luck Fred Ill let you how your barbera tastes its was good meeting you.


Did you leave the brix or add sugar? I thought that 21 was low for a cab. I got a cab sav chilean juice pail and 1 box of grapes on Friday, similar brix but a high initial pH and low TA, so I guess that was the juice. 
Fermenting away at this point...


----------



## Bubba1

I just let it ride as is I used rc 212 and co-inoculated with vp-41 mlf


BMarNJ said:


> Did you leave the brix or add sugar? I thought that 21 was low for a cab. I got a cab sav chilean juice pail and 1 box of grapes on Friday, similar brix but a high initial pH and low TA, so I guess that was the juice.
> Fermenting away at this point...


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Why so high on a Pinot Noir? You’re up to something..........



Not me,


BMarNJ said:


> Did you leave the brix or add sugar? I thought that 21 was low for a cab. I got a cab sav chilean juice pail and 1 box of grapes on Friday, similar brix but a high initial pH and low TA, so I guess that was the juice.
> Fermenting away at this point...



I am going to adjust it to 24 or 25 but waiting on my juice concentrate which will be tomorrow.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

For what it's worth, as of memorial day Corrados still has no products from Chile or s. Africa...but in my spare time I've been locating suppliers in the nyc metro area...also have emailed the NY vineyard association, they will be giving me info on growers in the lower Hudson valley that will sell to home wine makers....havent as of yet contacted nj wine makers assoc for same info...
Have a list of 5 or 6 locations that sell grapes so far.
On a lighter note, my jeep spun a bearing which heralded my cars demise...picking up a Chevrolet Colorado tomorrow, more suitable for transporting grapes....


----------



## mainshipfred

porkchopmessiah said:


> For what it's worth, as of memorial day Corrados still has no products from Chile or s. Africa...but in my spare time I've been locating suppliers in the nyc metro area...also have emailed the NY vineyard association, they will be giving me info on growers in the lower Hudson valley that will sell to home wine makers....havent as of yet contacted nj wine makers assoc for same info...
> Have a list of 5 or 6 locations that sell grapes so far.
> On a lighter note, my jeep spun a bearing which heralded my cars demise...picking up a Chevrolet Colorado tomorrow, more suitable for transporting grapes....



A similar thing happened to us in the VA/MD area. Our source closed and we were forced to look elsewhere. As it turned out there were many other sources we would never have looked at otherwise. Have fun with the truck although I've always been an F-150 guy.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Better news, due to the lack of Chilean...had plenty of time to work on some fruit wines...my strawberry patch has yielded about 50lbs so far, so I'm hoping to make about 15 gallon of strawberry wine this year. Will be bottling Tropical Daze (db varient)...and starting some more db as well.

Going to devote my resources to grapes in the fall...

This is the 2019 grape transport vehicle, pretty happy with it


----------



## JohnT

porkchopmessiah said:


> For what it's worth, as of memorial day Corrados still has no products from Chile or s. Africa...but in my spare time I've been locating suppliers in the nyc metro area...also have emailed the NY vineyard association, they will be giving me info on growers in the lower Hudson valley that will sell to home wine makers....havent as of yet contacted nj wine makers assoc for same info...
> Have a list of 5 or 6 locations that sell grapes so far.
> On a lighter note, my jeep spun a bearing which heralded my cars demise...picking up a Chevrolet Colorado tomorrow, more suitable for transporting grapes....


Try Gino Pinto. They are real professionals!


----------



## porkchopmessiah

hey, if somebody can do me a favor and post a copy of an old order form from Pintos? Trying to budget for the fall...I know prices can vary on a wide range of things, but just trying to get a handle on the pricing

also trying to compile pound grape=gallons must= pressed volume..
I had scoured the forums and wrote everything on an old envelope, but my wife threw it out..

started over and came up with anywhere from 15.5-20 pound per gallon of wine
and a 32 gallon brute can handle 200 to 250 lb of crushed grapes while a 20 gall can handle 145???


----------



## Bubba1

I don't know if this is what your looking for but this is the price list from this spring.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Yup..thanks


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Ok...so new season pricing from pintos anybody? Stopped there over the summer so even if corrados is a no go, I'll make the trip down there..


----------



## joeswine

It's posted online isn't it?


----------



## porkchopmessiah

joeswine said:


> It's posted online isn't it?


Nah...I gave them my email as well, but they messed that up too


----------



## joeswine

The prices aren't posted? Give them a call,?
Their good people a real run family business.


----------



## Mac60

I placed my order with Gino Pintos 40 cases oz OVZ and 24 Cases Sangiovese Bruello Lanza, estimated delivery date Sept 20, This is great place, always easy to work with, great service. We had fantastic grapes last year, looking for the same this year.
I uploaded their grape prices, Please let me know if I overstepped & I will remove it. This is my 3rd year with Gino Pintos, Prior to that I used Corrados.


----------



## mainshipfred

Mac60 said:


> I placed my order with Gino Pintos 40 cases oz OVZ and 24 Cases Sangiovese Bruello Lanza, estimated delivery date Sept 20, This is great place, always easy to work with, great service. We had fantastic grapes last year, looking for the same this year.
> I uploaded their grape prices, Please let me know if I overstepped & I will remove it. This is my 3rd year with Gino Pintos, Prior to that I used Corrados.



Definitely did not over step. Everyone appreciates a review whether it's good or bad and the pricing doesn't hurt either.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Trust me, I live approx 3 miles from corrados and will gladly drive to pintos for better service


----------



## Mario Dinis

porkchopmessiah said:


> Trust me, I live approx 3 miles from corrados and will gladly drive to pintos for better service


I've dealt with Corrado's twice with no issues. But I've noticed that since they changed the store, things haven't been the same.


----------



## Bubba1

This year I think I'm going to give Europa Pombalense a try they are in Elizabeth NJ off Rt 9 I called and they are expecting grapes and juice delivered by friday. Corrados always seem to give you wrong information about deliveries Ive been burned by them in the past especially with the Chilean in the spring I'm not saying I won't ever use them again but they're not my first choice.


----------



## Mario Dinis

Bubba1 said:


> This year I think I'm going to give Europa Pombalense a try they are in Elizabeth NJ off Rt 9 I called and they are expecting grapes and juice delivered by friday. Corrados always seem to give you wrong information about deliveries Ive been burned by them in the past especially with the Chilean in the spring I'm not saying I won't ever use them again but they're not my first choice.


I bought juice from Europa Pombalense Last year (Syrah, Cab Sav and Merlot) and I'm very satisfied. I called them last week and they said they're starting getting grapes and juice this coming Friday the 13th. Also cheaper than Corrado's.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Bubba1 said:


> This year I think I'm going to give Europa Pombalense a try they are in Elizabeth NJ off Rt 9 I called and they are expecting grapes and juice delivered by friday. Corrados always seem to give you wrong information about deliveries Ive been burned by them in the past especially with the Chilean in the spring I'm not saying I won't ever use them again but they're not my first choice.


What's the address for them? I was talking to somebody in my area and remembers going to elizabeth as a kid..thanx In advance


----------



## Mario Dinis

porkchopmessiah said:


> What's the address for them? I was talking to somebody in my area and remembers going to elizabeth as a kid..thanx In advance


It's 724 Jefferson Avenue.


----------



## Bubba1

Picked up grapes this morning from Europa Pombalance I was there first customer this year got there as they were unloading the truck....nice people good prices ( $ 38.00 a box for sangiovese grapes ) and a lot closer to my house than anywhere else.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

So my game plan for the weekend, I've gone south to seaside park, Sunday morning cut across the state to gino pinto, and see what they got, then head north to elizabeth to check europa pombalance, and then to corrados if havent found what I'm looking for...did pick up 4 lug of old vine zin at corrados already..


----------



## Mario Dinis

Need a Ph meter, can I have a recommendation? What do you guys use?


----------



## Bubba1

Looks like your covering all the bases im sure you'll find what your looking for...I did some OVZ last year all came out well its still aging in carboys


porkchopmessiah said:


> So my game plan for the weekend, I've gone south to seaside park, Sunday morning cut across the state to gino pinto, and see what they got, then head north to elizabeth to check europa pombalance, and then to corrados if havent found what I'm looking for...did pick up 4 lug of old vine zin at corrados already..


----------



## Bubba1

Mario Dinis said:


> Need a Ph meter, can I have a recommendation? What do you guys use?



I use this its about 100.00


----------



## Mario Dinis

Bubba1 said:


> View attachment 56331
> I use this its about 100.00


We had this same model at work. Thanks


----------



## porkchopmessiah

I have. Milwaukee and a vinmetric


----------



## Mario Dinis

porkchopmessiah said:


> I have. Milwaukee and a vinmetric


I saw that you went to Europa Pombalense, do they have petite Sirah already?


----------



## porkchopmessiah

So I gotta say i was really pleased with Pintos, met the owner who was actually pulling grapes out of storage at 8am...think the fruit was better quality than corrados....
Question I have is on the crush....the better grapes seems to come away from stems better...i was using manual crusher.
A) is it more or or less impossible to keep all stems out of must even with destemmer? I did crushing over 1inch chicken wire to catch majority, then picked as much as possible by have when mixing in k meta and nutrient.
B)based on the mess I made in basment I'd say I need to do outdoors and figure out how to get from driveway to basement...what do you guys do?


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Mario Dinis said:


> I saw that you went to Europa Pombalense, do they have petite Sirah already?


Didnt go there, I called on friday I only asked if they had cab, which they did....they said they justv arrived..just give them a call they seem nice enough over the phone


----------



## Mario Dinis

porkchopmessiah said:


> Didnt go there, I called on friday I only asked if they had cab, which they did....they said they justv arrived..just give them a call they seem nice enough over the phone


Thanks


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Just an aside, any body hear from AJ? (JerseyFresh)Figured he'd be active this fall, and I really learned alot from him over the past year(you guys as well) an havent seem him so far this season...he was always a good read...


----------



## Mario Dinis

Does anyone know how to send private messages in this forum?


----------



## cmason1957

If using a web browser, up at the top right of every page is an envelope icon, they call them conversations.

If on the Android version of the app, there is an envelope looking icon at the top. Click on that, then the envelope with the + at the bottom to start a new conversation.


----------



## Bubba1

Mario Dinis said:


> Does anyone know how to send private messages in this forum?


Top right of the page click on the envelope that says conversations


----------



## Mario Dinis

cmason1957 said:


> If using a web browser, up at the top right of every page is an envelope icon, they call them conversations.
> 
> If on the Android version of the app, there is an envelope looking icon at the top. Click on that, then the envelope with the + at the bottom to start a new conversation.


Thanks. The way it's set up made me believe it's not private.


----------



## Mario Dinis

Bubba1 said:


> Top right of the page click on the envelope that says conversations


Thanks, the way that it's set up made me believe that it's not private.


----------



## Bubba1

porkchopmessiah said:


> So I gotta say i was really pleased with Pintos, met the owner who was actually pulling grapes out of storage at 8am...think the fruit was better quality than corrados....
> Question I have is on the crush....the better grapes seems to come away from stems better...i was using manual crusher.
> A) is it more or or less impossible to keep all stems out of must even with destemmer? I did crushing over 1inch chicken wire to catch majority, then picked as much as possible by have when mixing in k meta and nutrient.
> B)based on the mess I made in basment I'd say I need to do outdoors and figure out how to get from driveway to basement...what do you guys do?


I use a motorized crusher/destemmer and it makes childs play out of destemming the grapes it takes longer to clean up than to crush and destem but although it gets all the branch stems out there is always small bits of stems that get through , I just leave them in and have no trouble with them. And outside is the place to do it.


----------



## Boatboy24

porkchopmessiah said:


> Just an aside, any body hear from AJ? (JerseyFresh)Figured he'd be active this fall, and I really learned alot from him over the past year(you guys as well) an havent seem him so far this season...he was always a good read...



He's been MIA for a while. Miss his contributions.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> He's been MIA for a while. Miss his contributions.



I heard he missed you too [emoji6]


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Damn...look who just showed up to the party....how u doin?


----------



## Ajmassa

porkchopmessiah said:


> Damn...look who just showed up to the party....how u doin?


I’m doin aight. Fughetaboutit. How u doin?


----------



## BMarNJ

Do any of you SJ winemakers know of a chemical supply where I can get 25% phosphoric acid used in the SO2 test kit from Morwine? It only comes with enough for 3 tests.. and the shipping charges for more are more than the product itself. Same issue with the sodium hydroxide for the TA test. I am down in Salem county, so anywhere in the Philly metro area would be good. The places I have found in searches seem to be for larger commercial buyers.
Thanks


----------



## joeswine

have you tried talking to Gino Pinto's for assistance ?


----------



## Mac60

I have got mine from here Phosphoric Acid: 25% solution (for AOF)
Wine Making Supplies from Presque Isle Wine Cellars last year it cost me $10 shipping was $13 with other supplies
I could not find it anywhere local in South Jersey


----------



## joeswine

sometimes we have to go to the source.


----------



## BMarNJ

joeswine said:


> have you tried talking to Gino Pinto's for assistance ?


Thanks, I can ask them when I call to check on my order, but they don’t have it in their catalog. And thanks, @Mac60 I will check them out. I know that they had a good price on the MLF test kit when I bought it there last year, which had similar chemical shipping issues.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

so im making the pilgrimage to pintos this weekend in anybody is around, we can wave to each other...
does anybody know if they carry malolactic cultures?....I looked thru the entire catalogue and didn't see it...


----------



## mainshipfred

I think someone posted they have the liquid form but I wouldn't recommend it. I'd recommend trying Morewine. there is no shipping on $59.00 orders.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

mainshipfred said:


> I think someone posted they have the liquid form but I wouldn't recommend it. I'd recommend trying Morewine. there is no shipping on $59.00 orders.


Yeah, I was hoping to co inoculate this time around, but I ordered from morewine, it will arrive post ferment


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Hey Jersey guys, anybody have pricing for gino pintos for the fall?
I saw they posted bucket prices o. The website, but not grapes..


----------



## Ajmassa

porkchopmessiah said:


> Hey Jersey guys, anybody have pricing for gino pintos for the fall?
> I saw they posted bucket prices o. The website, but not grapes..


They said to expect selection & pricing for grapes next week. Keystone HomeBrew in PA also said the same thing.


----------



## joeswine

Hay you guys we should get together at least once


----------



## Mario Dinis

Ajmassa said:


> They said to expect selection & pricing for grapes next week. Keystone HomeBrew in PA also said the same thing.


Waiting for their prices too.


----------



## Mario Dinis

porkchopmessiah said:


> Hey Jersey guys, anybody have pricing for gino pintos for the fall?
> I saw they posted bucket prices o. The website, but not grapes..


I didn't see the prices on their site.


----------



## BMarNJ

I just ordered 36lb lug of Barbera grapes from GP, and the price was $42. I am making a zinfandel/barbera blend using 6 gal pail of zinfandel and will only need about half of the grapes since I am limited to my 10 gallon brute. If anyone wants to have the extra grapes, maybe we can coordinate when we do the pickup.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

BMarNJ said:


> I just ordered 36lb lug of Barbera grapes from GP, and the price was $42. I am making a zinfandel/barbera blend using 6 gal pail of zinfandel and will only need about half of the grapes since I am limited to my 10 gallon brute. If anyone wants to have the extra grapes, maybe we can coordinate when we do the pickup.


Bruh.... get a bigger can


----------



## Ajmassa

porkchopmessiah said:


> Bruh.... get a bigger can


100%!!
Or just use x2 6gal buckets if ya got em. 
or actually the 10gal might still be big enough. 1 lug won’t produce a thick cap. Probably would make it. But “use less of the grapes” should never be an option!....ever!


----------



## BMarNJ

Ajmassa said:


> 100%!!
> Or just use x2 6gal buckets if ya got em.
> or actually the 10gal might still be big enough. 1 lug won’t produce a thick cap. Probably would make it. But “use less of the grapes” should never be an option!....ever!


Its not just the fermenter, 6 gallons of juice and 36 lbs of grapes will make an odd amount for aging as well, probably something like 8.5 gallons.. what do I do with that? Also, I hand crush and hand press, 18lbs is enough for me. Jeez, I was just trying to give them to someone who could use them..


----------



## porkchopmessiah

BMarNJ said:


> Its not just the fermenter, 6 gallons of juice and 36 lbs of grapes will make an odd amount for aging as well, probably something like 8.5 gallons.. what do I do with that? Also, I hand crush and hand press, 18lbs is enough for me. Jeez, I was just trying to give them to someone who could use them..


We just are encouraging you to think outside the box as well as get you more wine....I would do this...
Take the lid from the brute, flip it over on the floor and put the bucket on it, let that ferment right in it's own bucket..it may spit over a bit, but that's why the lid is there...
Crushing the grapes I guess you ready planned out, just take the extra time...you also must have thought about the squeezing as well so ur good there....
Ferment in the brute, find a 5 gall Poland spring jug for the office cooler style or some of thos carlo rossi/gallon gallon jugs ...or if money isnt a big deal, get a 3 or 5 gallon better bottle when u get to pintos...
Just trying to help ya out more wine=true zen


----------



## Ajmassa

BMarNJ said:


> Its not just the fermenter, 6 gallons of juice and 36 lbs of grapes will make an odd amount for aging as well, probably something like 8.5 gallons.. what do I do with that? Also, I hand crush and hand press, 18lbs is enough for me. Jeez, I was just trying to give them to someone who could use them..


I get it. Your trying to keep it simple and not into a _thing_ with all sorts of new equipment. I feel you. Tho I still say your better off bleeding couple gal of juice- not grapes. Afterwards anything extra not fitting in the carboy just stick in some bottles till you rack off the lees. Then use the bottle wine to top it up. The can discard the rest of ya don’t want any fussing over the extra. Simply put- If ya gotta toss, toss some juice. Not the grapes.

It’s a thoughtful offer. Just looking at the logistics of it for 18lbs might end up going to waste and could be much better served improving your wine. That is, unless someone lives close by and could benefit from a half lug Barbera. (Btw sounds like a great blend. Zin juice w/ barbera grape )


----------



## BMarNJ

Ajmassa said:


> I get it. Your trying to keep it simple and not into a _thing_ with all sorts of new equipment. I feel you. Tho I still say your better off bleeding couple gal of juice- not grapes. Afterwards anything extra not fitting in the carboy just stick in some bottles till you rack off the lees. Then use the bottle wine to top it up. The can discard the rest of ya don’t want any fussing over the extra. Simply put- If ya gotta toss, toss some juice. Not the grapes.
> 
> It’s a thoughtful offer. Just looking at the logistics of it for 18lbs might end up going to waste and could be much better served improving your wine. That is, unless someone lives close by and could benefit from a half lug Barbera. (Btw sounds like a great blend. Zin juice w/ barbera grape )


Oh, believe me, if no one is interested, I will use more and figure something out for aging this quantity. Or get more juice and double the batch. It is the middle quantity that is difficult.


----------



## Ajmassa

BMarNJ said:


> Oh, believe me, if no one is interested, I will use more and figure something out for aging this quantity. Or get more juice and double the batch. It is the middle quantity that is difficult.


Yea man having different sizes for the extra is a pain at first. When I started making more I realized this and would find reasons to justify it. Grabbed of cheap gallon jug Carlo Rossi wine few times. At grape pickup Id grab a 5L jug couple times. (Pintos carboys and jugs are crazy cheaper han anywhere else) And in Burlington county there’s this nasty local drink called Boost. Sold in 1/2 gal jugs. Got a couple of them over the years. Any odd sized bottles would save too 1500mL, 1L, 375mL Ball mason jars, etc. 

Before I had some of that stuff was like a monkey f%#$ing a football tryna make it work sometimes.


----------



## BMarNJ

Ajmassa said:


> Yea man having different sizes for the extra is a pain at first. When I started making more I realized this and would find reasons to justify it. Grabbed of cheap gallon jug Carlo Rossi wine few times. At grape pickup Id grab a 5L jug couple times. (Pintos carboys and jugs are crazy cheaper han anywhere else) And in Burlington county there’s this nasty local drink called Boost. Sold in 1/2 gal jugs. Got a couple of them over the years. Any odd sized bottles would save too 1500mL, 1L, 375mL Ball mason jars, etc.
> 
> Before I had some of that stuff was like a monkey f%#$ing a football tryna make it work sometimes.


Well, there are some empty growlers in the garage...


----------



## sour_grapes

And you know, it is not like, a _sin_ or anything to just drink the excess of really, really young wine.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

BMarNJ said:


> Well, there are some empty growlers in the garage...


I like where ur going with that


----------



## dizzy

Making my first batch of wine in a couple weeks, hopefully for my partner's and mine celebration (next year? when will things be normalish again, sigh. but! plenty of time for aging). Moved to NJ during the pandemic but I grew up in the Pine Barrens so I guess I'm Jersey enough for this thread. I pass by Procacci bros on my way home from work few times a week but I'm excited to give GP's a try, good excuse to get to the Pines too. Unsure if will start with a white (easier?) or red (juice and a lug or two of grapes, I guess a lil harder). My bf has a lot of mead and cider making experience.


----------



## joeswine

Are not the pine barrens in NJ?


----------



## dizzy

They are, but I didn't live in NJ for 20 years- split as soon as I graduated.


----------



## Ajmassa

dizzy said:


> Making my first batch of wine in a couple weeks, hopefully for my partner's and mine celebration (next year? when will things be normalish again, sigh. but! plenty of time for aging). Moved to NJ during the pandemic but I grew up in the Pine Barrens so I guess I'm Jersey enough for this thread. I pass by Procacci bros on my way home from work few times a week but I'm excited to give GP's a try, good excuse to get to the Pines too. Unsure if will start with a white (easier?) or red (juice and a lug or two of grapes, I guess a lil harder). My bf has a lot of mead and cider making experience.



whether red juice or white juice doesn’t make anything easier or harder for ya. The fresh juice buckets are perfect for new winemakers I think. Better than a kit imo because they just hand you a bucket. And a pack of yeast.No instructions. No chemicals. Just you. Your juice. And your yeast. And when you end up with some decent wine you know YOU made it!

And I’ve been driving thru the pineys a lot lately. been working in cape may court house Taking back roads. 
The women from the pineys that I know could probably beat up most men I know.lol. They don’t take no sh*t! Tho I would think a piney would be more of a moonshine kinda gal- not a wino. Go figure. (Maybe I’m just a Pineyist.)


----------



## BMarNJ

dizzy said:


> Making my first batch of wine in a couple weeks, hopefully for my partner's and mine celebration (next year? when will things be normalish again, sigh. but! plenty of time for aging). Moved to NJ during the pandemic but I grew up in the Pine Barrens so I guess I'm Jersey enough for this thread. I pass by Procacci bros on my way home from work few times a week but I'm excited to give GP's a try, good excuse to get to the Pines too. Unsure if will start with a white (easier?) or red (juice and a lug or two of grapes, I guess a lil harder). My bf has a lot of mead and cider making experience.


Welcome! I like GP for most everything, what they have is very well priced, carboys are especially. I buy the rest online (Morewine or piwine). I’m also new to wine making and am planning my 3rd juice pail with a grape lug batch this Sept.


----------



## sour_grapes

dizzy said:


> Making my first batch of wine in a couple weeks, hopefully for my partner's and mine celebration (next year? when will things be normalish again, sigh. but! plenty of time for aging). Moved to NJ during the pandemic but I grew up in the Pine Barrens so I guess I'm Jersey enough for this thread. I pass by Procacci bros on my way home from work few times a week but I'm excited to give GP's a try, good excuse to get to the Pines too. Unsure if will start with a white (easier?) or red (juice and a lug or two of grapes, I guess a lil harder). My bf has a lot of mead and cider making experience.



Welcome to WMT!


----------



## pgentile

dizzy said:


> Making my first batch of wine in a couple weeks, hopefully for my partner's and mine celebration (next year? when will things be normalish again, sigh. but! plenty of time for aging). Moved to NJ during the pandemic but I grew up in the Pine Barrens so I guess I'm Jersey enough for this thread. I pass by Procacci bros on my way home from work few times a week but I'm excited to give GP's a try, good excuse to get to the Pines too. Unsure if will start with a white (easier?) or red (juice and a lug or two of grapes, I guess a lil harder). My bf has a lot of mead and cider making experience.


Speaking from PA but grew up in New Jersey myself, lived all over south jersey for many years. Can't go wrong with either GP or Procacci. But if you are looking for a wine a year out, might want to try white juice buckets. Voignier, Sauv Blanc or even chardonnay. Red juice buckets with or without lugs will be young and while drinkable will not be at their peak. The whites especially the sauv blanc will be closer. I've done a few buckets of voignier in the past few years and at 6-12 months are very good.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

I'll be making the pilgrimage to gino pinto on Saturday morning, anybody up for coffee?...cant hang long, I got 15 lugs to crush....


----------



## BMarNJ

porkchopmessiah said:


> I'll be making the pilgrimage to gino pinto on Saturday morning, anybody up for coffee?...cant hang long, I got 15 lugs to crush....


OH no! Are the grapes in?


----------



## porkchopmessiah

BMarNJ said:


> OH no! Are the grapes in?


Yeah, came in beginning of week...I thought they would call me, but I called to see if they had a target date (getting 2 diff grapes and 2 juice buckets)...I'm coming from bergen county so makes for a long day with crushing


----------



## BMarNJ

Geez thanks, I’ll call tomorrow. I thought it would be closer to the end of the month. There goes my plans for next week at the shore.


----------



## BMarNJ

porkchopmessiah said:


> Yeah, came in beginning of week...I thought they would call me, but I called to see if they had a target date (getting 2 diff grapes and 2 juice buckets)...I'm coming from bergen county so makes for a long day with crushing


Coming from Bergen, that is a long day, but if you need a break stop in at Bagliani’s market. Great cheese selection.. sausages etc.


----------



## Ajmassa

BMarNJ said:


> Coming from Bergen, that is a long day, but if you need a break stop in at Bagliani’s market. Great cheese selection.. sausages etc.


You can still plan your pickup to what works better for you I believe. All the suppliers bring in multiple truckloads throughout the season. Pintos even has their own fleet of refrigerated trucks and makes several trips across the country. You can just call and ask if your stuff would be available on your preferred day.

Im doing 2 wines this season. Shooting for Saturday the 19th to pickup over at Procacci Bro’s. No pre-orders there. Just pickup at your own convenience.
My other grapes I ordered from Keystone Homebrew for the first time. I was told to expect those grapes early to mid Oct.


----------



## Ajmassa

porkchopmessiah said:


> I'll be making the pilgrimage to gino pinto on Saturday morning, anybody up for coffee?...cant hang long, I got 15 lugs to crush....


No Pintos for me this year. I’ll be making just about the same volume as you. But doing it in 2 separate crush days. 

what are you making this year?


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Ajmassa said:


> No Pintos for me this year. I’ll be making just about the same volume as you. But doing it in 2 separate crush days.
> 
> what are you making this year?


Zin and sangiovese....will blend a portion of each keeping some unblended..
The blend I made of cab and zin from last fall was my best so far....
Having trouble with the merlot/pinotage from the spring I may have to pick ur brain on at so.e point


----------



## Mac60

porkchopmessiah said:


> Yeah, came in beginning of week...I thought they would call me, but I called to see if they had a target date (getting 2 diff grapes and 2 juice buckets)...I'm coming from bergen county so makes for a long day with crushing


Wow that's a ride for you, when I lived up in Bergen County I would go to Corrados. Did Corrados get that bad to you make 100+ mile trip to Gino Pinto's?
Now that I'm down in Ocean County I use Gino Pintos.
We are making Zin and Super Tuscan, 78 Lugs in total, too much to pickup, Gino Pinto delivers it.
This year we went for all Lanza and LMP, except for the Zins we went with Amador Gold we are expecting them 1st or 2nd week of October.
Just loaded up the wine cellar with last years vintage


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Mac60 said:


> Wow that's a ride for you, when I lived up in Bergen County I would go to Corrados. Did Corrados get that bad to you make 100+ mile trip to Gino Pinto's?
> Now that I'm down in Ocean County I use Gino Pintos.
> We are making Zin and Super Tuscan, 78 Lugs in total, too much to pickup, Gino Pinto delivers it.
> This year we went for all Lanza and LMP, except for the Zins we went with Amador Gold we are expecting them 1st or 2nd week of October.
> Just loaded up the wine cellar with last years vintageView attachment 65859


In a word ...yes


----------



## mainshipfred

Mac60 said:


> Wow that's a ride for you, when I lived up in Bergen County I would go to Corrados. Did Corrados get that bad to you make 100+ mile trip to Gino Pinto's?
> Now that I'm down in Ocean County I use Gino Pintos.
> We are making Zin and Super Tuscan, 78 Lugs in total, too much to pickup, Gino Pinto delivers it.
> This year we went for all Lanza and LMP, except for the Zins we went with Amador Gold we are expecting them 1st or 2nd week of October.
> Just loaded up the wine cellar with last years vintageView attachment 65859



I'm so jealous of your VCT's


----------



## Mac60

mainshipfred said:


> I'm so jealous of your VCT's


These do make it much easier for, racking, cleaning, and storing. We use Wine Spirals in the tanks and oak barrels which are all neutral.https://www.infusionspiral.com/infusion-spiral-systems/american-oak-barrel-pack.html
We just order another 200LT so we don't have to rack into glass anymore. This year we will be running 2 -150LT VCT's 1-200 LT VCT and 1 250LT VCT and for aging we have 2 55 Gallon American Oak and 1 30 Gallon French Oak


----------



## Bubba1

Just picked up 16 lugs from Europa Pombalence 8 sangiovese 8 cab Sauv
I let you guys know how it goes didn't have time for pictures i was all alone on this one.


----------



## Ajmassa

Not sure how bad it’s been for others, but in my area the fruit flies are here. Seeing them around a good bit despite no wine fermenting, no fruit on counter, no nothing. Yet still seeing them throughout the house. Not a lot. But frequently enough that they’re presence is felt
Can only imagine how they will be once wines cookin. 

These Hot-Shot No-Pest Strips have earned a top spot on my essential wine season checklist. Work extremely well. Unlike the BarPro brand the HotShot brand is allowed to be sent to NJ
(Yes I’m aware of the health hazards. And no, I don’t care.)

#PTSD


----------



## CDrew

@Ajmassa - You do sound permanently damaged by your epic combat with the fruit flies.

Good luck this year. Is your original family red all gone?


----------



## Ajmassa

CDrew said:


> @Ajmassa - You do sound permanently damaged by your epic combat with the fruit flies.
> 
> Good luck this year. Is your original family red all gone?


 Not just by the flies themselves, but also the brutal assault from the wife- since every fly now seems to trigger her deep seeded resentment! Lol Apparently not enough time has passed for it to be a funny anecdote to recall just yet. Will revisit this after an issue-free wine season (hopefully).
And yeah, 2018 “family” red is just about done. Was a big hit with the family. Especially this past summer when it really started to shine. Couple bottles stashed but that’s it. Time for more!


----------



## dizzy

Finally decided on my plans...going with Procacci's after all, it's just too close (10 minutes!) and our pickup day is gonna be this Monday or Tuesday, at least for the white (might wait another week or two to try the red). Sticking with a simple Chardonnay to learn the ropes, and then an Italian Chateauneuf du Pape blend which sounds weird enough to try. I wonder where the grapes are from- just over the border in Italy would be pretty similar conditions to the Rhone? They also grow a lot of Grenache in Sardinia too. I hope to put a lug of grapes in that- either Grenache or Syrah both of which they have American apparently. Any thoughts here? Grenache is usually the larger percentage, but the Syrah has more tannin/acidity. I guess French oak on that one and American on the Chard. The bf is letting me choose varietals/plan which is awesome. I am very excited.

Totally unrelated note but finally decided to get back on track with getting my Italian citizenship paperwork in order. Maybe then I can be truly legit enough for Gino's or Procacci's...lol.


----------



## Ajmassa

dizzy said:


> Finally decided on my plans...going with Procacci's after all, it's just too close (10 minutes!) and our pickup day is gonna be this Monday or Tuesday, at least for the white (might wait another week or two to try the red). Sticking with a simple Chardonnay to learn the ropes, and then an Italian Chateauneuf du Pape blend which sounds weird enough to try. I wonder where the grapes are from- just over the border in Italy would be pretty similar conditions to the Rhone? They also grow a lot of Grenache in Sardinia too. I hope to put a lug of grapes in that- either Grenache or Syrah both of which they have American apparently. Any thoughts here? Grenache is usually the larger percentage, but the Syrah has more tannin/acidity. I guess French oak on that one and American on the Chard. The bf is letting me choose varietals/plan which is awesome. I am very excited.
> 
> Totally unrelated note but finally decided to get back on track with getting my Italian citizenship paperwork in order. Maybe then I can be truly legit enough for Gino's or Procacci's...lol.



Very nice! And you’re already more legit than majority of the neighborhood people making wine just from the amount of thought you’ve already put into it. 

Also, I’m pretty sure they just specify Italian varietals- that is, varietals of Italian origin. But it’s not necessarily juice from Italian grown grapes. Just Italian varietals grown in Cali. Don’t quote me on this. But they’re all the same brand of juice and the company is Cali-based. So the Chianti is just a Chianti style blend. Same as du Pape I believe. (tho listing du Pape as Italian is a head scratcher if indeed the case). Made that in ‘17 btw. Tossed in some sangio, cab, & merlot grapes from another batch. Aged amazingly. Down to 1 bottle!

Deciding on the juice/grape blend ratio is half the fun. You really can’t go wrong since it’s ‘your’ wine. We just went over today. Picked up a pail of Cab Franc and Zinfandel with a lug of Petite Sirah. Crushed it and split it between the 2 pails. 
Good luck next week. Here’s some pics.


----------



## joeswine

I see them to can't figure it out also?


----------



## BMarNJ

I just called Gino Pinto to order spring chilean grapes and they said that they have none of any red variety! Did anyone get an order in for them? Where else can I go for spring grapes?


----------



## mainshipfred

I just got this email this morning didn't call but not sure why they would have said that.






Gmail


Gmail is email that’s intuitive, efficient, and useful. 15 GB of storage, less spam, and mobile access.



mail.google.com


----------



## BMarNJ

mainshipfred said:


> I just got this email this morning didn't call but not sure why they would have said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gmail
> 
> 
> Gmail is email that’s intuitive, efficient, and useful. 15 GB of storage, less spam, and mobile access.
> 
> 
> 
> mail.google.com


I can't see your email, did they say they had grapes? I think they have grapes for commercial wineries, but not home winemakers.


----------



## mainshipfred

The link opens for me. It says to call to place your order. It has 7- or 8 reds.

See if this one works?





__





Chilean Grape & Juice Prices - Gino Pinto Inc.






ginopinto.com


----------



## BMarNJ

mainshipfred said:


> The link opens for me. It says to call to place your order. It has 7- or 8 reds.
> 
> See if this one works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilean Grape & Juice Prices - Gino Pinto Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginopinto.com


I know, but I called and she said there were no red grapes, only juice. I am so disappointed because I just tasted my 2020 Spring Cab and it was really good...


----------



## heatherd

BMarNJ said:


> I know, but I called and she said there were no red grapes, only juice. I am so disappointed because I just tasted my 2020 Spring Cab and it was really good...


Maybe try wine grapes direct, they have really nice ones and will ship: Shop — Wine Grapes Direct 
Or Brehm: Brehm Vineyards - Fine Wine From Fine Grapes


----------



## mainshipfred

BMarNJ said:


> I know, but I called and she said there were no red grapes, only juice. I am so disappointed because I just tasted my 2020 Spring Cab and it was really good...



I just called myself and got the same response, really disappointing. I'm going to call CFP when they open Thursday to see if it's the same for them. I did find this article though.



https://www.thepacker.com/news/produce-crops/heavy-rains-chile-hurt-grape-crop


----------



## Ajmassa

BMarNJ said:


> I just called Gino Pinto to order spring chilean grapes and they said that they have none of any red variety! Did anyone get an order in for them? Where else can I go for spring grapes?



Well that sucks. they didn’t give any reason??


luckily there’s another local joint that brings in chilean grapes and juice. Keystone Homebrew in Montgomerville PA. i’m about 45 min from both GP & Keystone. Not sure if they are the same source as GP though but they are def doing spring grapes this year. i just called and confirmed. 

It’s the biggest homebrew shop i’ve ever seen. Have used them for supplies, equipment rental and last fall bought even my grapes from them. I’ve had nothing but good experiences with Keystone. 




__





Home - Keystone Homebrew Supply







www.keystonehomebrew.com


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> The link opens for me. It says to call to place your order. It has 7- or 8 reds.
> 
> See if this one works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilean Grape & Juice Prices - Gino Pinto Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginopinto.com


 that’s the spring menu for 2020.


----------



## BMarNJ

Ajmassa said:


> Well that sucks. they didn’t give any reason??
> 
> 
> luckily there’s another local joint that brings in chilean grapes and juice. Keystone Homebrew in Montgomerville PA. i’m about 45 min from both GP & Keystone. Not sure if they are the same source as GP though but they are def doing spring grapes this year. i just called and confirmed.
> 
> It’s the biggest homebrew shop i’ve ever seen. Have used them for supplies, equipment rental and last fall bought even my grapes from them. I’ve had nothing but good experiences with Keystone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - Keystone Homebrew Supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.keystonehomebrew.com


Thanks @Ajmassa, it will definitely be worth the drive for me to get fresh grapes. I’ll give Keystone a call. I looked at your other Philly place (Procacci?) too, but it looks like they only do fall grapes.


----------



## BMarNJ

I usually do a combo of juice pail and grapes. Keystone said their grapes are most likely coming mid-May, and their 2nd shipment of juice pails is also supposed to be mid-May (their first shipment of pails is the end of April). They have no real firm schedule, but I guess I will go for it and hope the grapes and juice arrive close together.


----------



## mainshipfred

CFP was able to get Chilean grapes but everything coming in is accounted for. They did say they were concerned about the quality but were told they were harvested prior to the rains.


----------



## justsgm

Hi guys, I just found your interesting thread. I've been making wine for over 40 years. I'm up to Bergen County, NJ. I manage a group of about 20 of us that make wine out of an old Carriage House in Elizabeth. I've bought grape from Corrado's in Clifton, DiDonato in Newark and Europa in Elizabeth. 2 years ago, DiDonato and Europa partnered up and I get all my grape from them in Elizabeth. I've entered and attended just about every year of the Corrado's contest. It was cancelled this year due to Covid. I hope they bring it back. It is a tough competition but I have over 100 medals and then stopped counting. Our group does anywhere from 8 to 14 barrels a year. Mostly red blends but now we are also making Rose, Chard and Sauv Blanc. The reds are always aged in oak barrels.
Whites and Rose in stainless tanks. We do between 3,000 to 4,000 bottles a year. So I get supplies in bulk. Bottles from Waterloo by the pallet. Chemicals, cork, capsules from L.D. Carlson. etc. Sanitation, barrel maintenance and good wine logs are the key to making great wine. I look forward to gaining and sharing knowledge with other NJ winemakers and hopefully meeting some of you soon.


----------



## Mario Dinis

justsgm said:


> Hi guys, I just found your interesting thread. I've been making wine for over 40 years. I'm up to Bergen County, NJ. I manage a group of about 20 of us that make wine out of an old Carriage House in Elizabeth. I've bought grape from Corrado's in Clifton, DiDonato in Newark and Europa in Elizabeth. 2 years ago, DiDonato and Europa partnered up and I get all my grape from them in Elizabeth. I've entered and attended just about every year of the Corrado's contest. It was cancelled this year due to Covid. I hope they bring it back. It is a tough competition but I have over 100 medals and then stopped counting. Our group does anywhere from 8 to 14 barrels a year. Mostly red blends but now we are also making Rose, Chard and Sauv Blanc. The reds are always aged in oak barrels.
> Whites and Rose in stainless tanks. We do between 3,000 to 4,000 bottles a year. So I get supplies in bulk. Bottles from Waterloo by the pallet. Chemicals, cork, capsules from L.D. Carlson. etc. Sanitation, barrel maintenance and good wine logs are the key to making great wine. I look forward to gaining and sharing knowledge with other NJ winemakers and hopefully meeting some of you soon.


So Europa is still in business? heard they had closed the wine suply department.


----------



## justsgm

Yes, I got grapes there in 2020.


----------



## Bubba1

Called Gino Pinto this morning and she said there will be no chilean grapes this year due to weather conditions...Corrados is sporatic at best and DiDonato and Europa don't get any spring grapes Im not sure what I'm going to do this year maybe just do some juice pails


----------



## BMarNJ

Bubba1 said:


> Called Gino Pinto this morning and she said there will be no chilean grapes this year due to weather conditions...Corrados is sporatic at best and DiDonato and Europa don't get any spring grapes Im not sure what I'm going to do this year maybe just do some juice pails


But no South African as well, I don’t know what the story is with that. I think they are supplying their winery (bulk) customers, just not the home winemakers. I ordered grapes from Keystone in PA, is that an option for you?


----------



## Ajmassa

BMarNJ said:


> But no South African as well, I don’t know what the story is with that. I think they are supplying their winery (bulk) customers, just not the home winemakers. I ordered grapes from Keystone in PA, is that an option for you?


from NY keystone may even be closer than pintos for @Bubba1


----------



## Mario Dinis

Ajmassa said:


> from NY keystone may even be closer than pintos for @Bubba1


Where is this place?


----------



## Ajmassa

Mario Dinis said:


> Where is this place?


Keystone Homebrew in Monthomerville PA. They also had a second location in Bethlehem until recently. Place is massive. Really a fantastic LHBS. And they also next to a winery and much of the business overlaps. (equipment, lab testing refrigeration etc). and they bring in grapes and juice every fall and spring as well. Also have beer, and grape & fruit wines on tap to enjoy while you shop.

I’ve gotten grapes from Procacci in philly, Pintos in south jersey, Corrados up by NY, and for the 1st time last fall- at Keystone. They were great & customer support was top notch. I’ve also used them for lab tests, supplies, and equipment rental. I live directly in between pintos and keystone but currently i’m just a few min away on a job.




__





Home - Keystone Homebrew Supply







www.keystonehomebrew.com


----------



## Mario Dinis

Ajmassa said:


> Keystone Homebrew in Monthomerville PA. They also had a second location in Bethlehem until recently. Place is massive. Really a fantastic LHBS. And they also next to a winery and much of the business overlaps. (equipment, lab testing refrigeration etc). and they bring in grapes and juice every fall and spring as well. Also have beer, and grape & fruit wines on tap to enjoy while you shop.
> 
> I’ve gotten grapes from Procacci in philly, Pintos in south jersey, Corrados up by NY, and for the 1st time last fall- at Keystone. They were great & customer support was top notch. I’ve also used them for lab tests, supplies, and equipment rental. I live directly in between pintos and keystone but currently i’m just a few min away on a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - Keystone Homebrew Supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.keystonehomebrew.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 73459


WOW, it's exactly the same driving time to Gino's from my place. Thanks. I'll have to pay them a visit in the Fall.


----------



## Bubba1

Im going to give Keystone a call never been there


----------



## pgentile

Keystone's website is showing no Chilean grapes only juice. It's looking like a juice bucket spring.


----------



## joeswine

I'm in south jersey, anyone interested in buying 6 5 and 3 gallon carboys?


----------



## Ajmassa

pgentile said:


> Keystone's website is showing no Chilean grapes only juice. It's looking like a juice bucket spring.


yep. pintos has nothin. keystone apparently had such a limited supply available that all available grapes were snagged up over a month ago just confirmed. im just gonna sit this spring out and put all focus on the fall.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa said:


> yep. pintos has nothin. keystone apparently had such a limited supply available that all available grapes were snagged up over a month ago just confirmed. im just gonna sit this spring out and put all focus on the fall.



I'm going to sit it out as well.


----------



## BMarNJ

I don’t make enough at one time to sit this season out. I hope Keystone can fulfill the order I put in early last week. The order was confirmed and I haven’t heard otherwise. I only ordered 36lbs of Merlot (they didn’t have Cab Sav) since I just add that to a pail. A Merlot/Cab blend hopefully this spring.


----------



## BMarNJ

joeswine said:


> I'm in south jersey, anyone interested in buying 6 5 and 3 gallon carboys?


Nice meeting you Joe, and thanks for including the crates with the carboys. Adding another 3 and 5 will make my life easier... but that’s it for me, no more!


----------



## joeswine

I truly understand my fine vino friend, someday will open a bottle or two of wine and talk shop.
Till then be safe.
.


----------



## joeswine

Selling some of my CARBOYS. 5,6 @ 3 GALLONS. JUST SCALING BACK PRODUCTION.
If interested pm.


----------



## dizzy

Just went to Gino's today, got my bucket of South African semillon. They just came in yesterday afternoon- not all but luckily what I ordered came in. Doin a crazy rose with the semillon juice and skins from last fall's WA cab sauv I made


----------



## BMarNJ

I just got a call from Keystone Homebrew that my Chilean grapes are in. They asked if I wanted them crushed or not, I didn’t realize that they offered that service. I’m only getting 36lbs to put in with my juice bucket so I’ll crush them by hand as I planned but that is great to know for the future. Maybe I can move into a grapes only batch next time (no juice pail). Just an FYI for others nearby.


----------



## Ajmassa

BMarNJ said:


> I just got a call from Keystone Homebrew that my Chilean grapes are in. They asked if I wanted them crushed or not, I didn’t realize that they offered that service. I’m only getting 36lbs to put in with my juice bucket so I’ll crush them by hand as I planned but that is great to know for the future. Maybe I can move into a grapes only batch next time (no juice pail). Just an FYI for others nearby.


yea i utilized their crush/destem service last fall. also my 1st time getting keystone’s fruit. i’ve got my own machine similar size to theirs but i figured why not. wasn’t bad at all. they had a tent set up out back and you just supply whatever buckets/containers you are using and the employees do the rest. 

the only negative was that there’s absolutely no sorting out MOG happening (material other than grapes). i spent a whole lot of time picking out leaves the following week. not a big deal though. was my choice to do it. i coulda left em and been fine.


----------



## BMarNJ

Thanks for the info @Ajmassa. Food for thought... with my small quantities I’m pretty fussy about only grapes going in the vat. But when I think of big operations I know there’s all kind of stuff in with the grapes, so maybe I can be less fussy. I don’t have a press either, so if I get the grapes crushed, I’ll still be pressing by hand. We’ll see...


----------



## Ajmassa

i wasn’t planning on any new wine this spring since chilean grapes were so scarce. went down the shore with my dad last week for a job. he’s in philly and i’m in jersey so we met at my house 1st. we took rt 206 to white horse pike. He liked the drive a lot and has used this route multiple times since then. 

this also means he’s driving past gino pintos quite regularly now. you already know how this story ends. 

currently ordering malo & nutrients online.


----------



## Ajmassa

BMarNJ said:


> Thanks for the info @Ajmassa. Food for thought... with my small quantities I’m pretty fussy about only grapes going in the vat. But when I think of big operations I know there’s all kind of stuff in with the grapes, so maybe I can be less fussy. I don’t have a press either, so if I get the grapes crushed, I’ll still be pressing by hand. We’ll see...


yeah man after reading this forum for a couple years it seems that everyone has set their own bar when it comes to sorting grapes, 

1st grape purchase i made was total impulse. Had zero equipment. I decided to destem 1st and it took 3 of us over 2 hours for just x3 18lb lugs! Way too much work. We kicked it old school and had my daughter stomping away to crush. And then for pressing i made a crude “bucket press” instead of hand squeezing, which worked well. 

But now when my family is with me it’s perfect and doesn’t add much time to pull out & transfer clusters into a bucket and leave behind all the junk. (and letting my crusher do the destemming for me now)

when working solo i admit my sorting gets less and less vigorous as the lugs start to pile up.


----------



## BMarNJ

@Ajmassa were you able to get grapes at GP or did you pick up juice?


----------



## winemaker81

@Ajmassa, the pictures of your daughter stomping grapes are so cute! That's great family time!


----------



## Ajmassa

BMarNJ said:


> @Ajmassa were you able to get grapes at GP or did you pick up juice?


na no grapes. just a couple buckets of juice. i think he’s planning to grab them tomorrow


----------



## Ajmassa

winemaker81 said:


> @Ajmassa, the pictures of your daughter stomping grapes are so cute! That's great family time!


It really was. time certainly flies. that was 2017. i wish we did more of that family winemaking time looking back.

@winemaker81 come to think of it, i’m definitely going to try and make that happen again this fall with all the kids. maybe pick up a few extra lugs specifically for this and time it in a way so my and my brothers 4 kids can all participate together.

a few lugs i don’t mind doing somewhere else if i had to, and i’d just transport it back home to ferment.


----------



## BMarNJ

Keystone Homebrew grapes were pretty sad... maybe that’s just because it was an off year in Chile, but they looked really old, some mold and some shriveled up. Nothing like what I have gotten at GP in the past. My juice bucket came in last week, but I waited to pick it up so I got the grapes too. It had started fermenting, and was bubbling out the air hole on my long ride home. I don’t know what temp they kept it at.


----------



## Ajmassa

BMarNJ said:


> Keystone Homebrew grapes were pretty sad... maybe that’s just because it was an off year in Chile, but they looked really old, some mold and some shriveled up. Nothing like what I have gotten at GP in the past. My juice bucket came in last week, but I waited to pick it up so I got the grapes too. It had started fermenting, and was bubbling out the air hole on my long ride home. I don’t know what temp they kept it at.


it’s safe to assume the bucket was about 1.090 SG and a decent ph if they are like all the other buckets i’ve done. I’ve read here some people will hit it with some so2 and try to kill the ferment before adding their yeast of choice. I’ve never done it though. I just add a strong yeast and hope it takes over.

and that’s a shame about the grapes. though i can’t say i’m surprised. Its the exact reason i was skipping this season. With GP not selling any fruit and keystone only having a very limited supply ya gotta wonder about quality. I mean, there’s a good reason spring grapes are so scarce. 
luckily you are adding it to juice to beef it up and not using for an all grape wine.


----------



## dizzy

What are people up to in 2022? We have used up much of our wedding wine leftovers. I'm considering to do something in the spring, IDK if I'll go Chilean or South African again like I did last year. 
This time putting in smaller bottles or bags (we did our wedding wine in bulk since we knew most of it was being used then)


----------



## joeswine

We south Jersey wine makers should get together at least once.


----------



## BMarNJ

I picked up my South African Cabernet grapes today from Gino Pinto. They were really great - no raisins, mold or MOG - but expensive.


----------



## joeswine

BMarNJ said:


> I picked up my South African Cabernet grapes today from Gino Pinto. They were really great - no raisins, mold or MOG - but expensive.


Keep me posted


----------



## fwdevoe

Anyone have any get together events to sample, sip and chat?


----------



## joeswine

I’ve tried ??


----------



## fwdevoe

Nobody was or is interested?


----------



## mainshipfred

joeswine said:


> I’ve tried ??


It seems like such a simple thing to do but it's far from it.


----------



## JohnT

Ajmassa said:


> yeah man after reading this forum for a couple years it seems that everyone has set their own bar when it comes to sorting grapes,
> 
> 1st grape purchase i made was total impulse. Had zero equipment. I decided to destem 1st and it took 3 of us over 2 hours for just x3 18lb lugs! Way too much work. We kicked it old school and had my daughter stomping away to crush. And then for pressing i made a crude “bucket press” instead of hand squeezing, which worked well.
> 
> But now when my family is with me it’s perfect and doesn’t add much time to pull out & transfer clusters into a bucket and leave behind all the junk. (and letting my crusher do the destemming for me now)
> 
> when working solo i admit my sorting gets less and less vigorous as the lugs start to pile up. View attachment 74448
> View attachment 74446
> View attachment 74445
> View attachment 74453


We sort it all. Even when we crushed 6 tons.


----------



## Ajmassa

JohnT said:


> We sort it all. Even when we crushed 6 tons.


If I remember correctly you posted a pretty thorough summary on your ”material other than grapes/MOG“ removal and sorting methods a few yrs back.

I bet I can probably dig it up. Was a great reference point for anyone really. But especially someone who’s unsure of what is or isn’t acceptable


----------



## Ajmassa

fwdevoe said:


> Anyone have any get together events to sample, sip and chat?


Borgata?


----------

